# 

## Gregwlkp

Witam
Dzisiaj miałem dostawę dachówki Ruppceramika sirius angoba barwiona w masie w kolorze antacytowym.
Dachówki na paletach , dobrze ofoliowane ,brak widocznych uszkodzeń mechanicznych przy załadunku lub transporcie, jednak dla pewności otworzyłem parę paczek i tu NIEMIŁA NIESPODZIANKA.
Sprawdziłem około 50 szt. dachówek i ponad połowa posiada jakieś wady , typu małe odpryski, zarysowania angoby, pęknięcia.
Fakt ze ogladane z 20 cm.  , bo z 3 metrów nic nie widać ?
Czy to jest normalne bo dekarz robiący dach stwierdził iż idealnych nigdy nie widział a na dachu z odległości kilku metrów nikt tych małych odprysków nie zauważy.
Wg. jego opini RUPP w stosunku do konkurentów jest super pod tym wzgledem.
Moze ktoś miał podobne doświadczenia ?

Greg

----------


## zgudi

witam
ja mam podobną sytuację--- zamówiłem koramica ceglasta angobę szlachetną... ale jaka ona tam szlachetna... smiech mnie ogarnia...
sprawdziłem na placu ---okazuje sie ze co 2 dachówka ma białe odpryski...małe , ale to nie zmienia faktu , że kupiłem towar pełnowartosciowy a wciskaja mi bubla...nie interesują mnie zapewnienia , że nic z tym nie bedzie sie działo...moim zdaniem te wszystkie ich promocje ( mam na mysli producenta) w duzej cześci polegaja na wyzbywaniu się towaru mniejwartosciowego...
pozdrawiam Rafał

----------


## joola

Dziwne. Też mam Ruppa angobe miedzianą i jakoś nie zauważyłam żeby miała jakieś odpryski. Owszem mogą się  zdarzyć zarysowania na kliku dachówkach ale na połowie i w dodatku odpryśnięcia...no nie wiem. Oczywiście, że dachówka to nie kafelki może jednak przywieźli Ci jakiś drugi gatunek  :Roll:

----------


## agamon

u mnie byl problem z Ruppem - Syriusz czekolada angoba- jak zobaczyłem dach to przerwałem prace dekarzy i wezwałem przedstawiciela. Przyjechal i dał mi farbe do poprawek. Dach stoi juz 2 lata i nic nie widac. Ale gula mi skoczyła.  :sad: .

----------


## pyrka

Cienka warstwa angoby to nie tylko dekoracja a przede wszystkim wzmocnienie i uszczelnienie powierzchni dachówki, która dzięki temu jest mniej przesiąkliwa. W miejscach odprysków będzie chłonąć więcej wody. W porze zimowej jak w dzień wchłonie wodę a w nocy przymarznie, to bardziej mokre miejsce spuchnie więcej. Taka dachówka będzie miała mniejszą trwałość, szybciej popęka. Należy reklamować.

----------


## piotr.o

Angoba nie ma nic wspólnego ze wzmocnieniem jest to poprostu dodatkowa warstwa szlachetnej gliny razem z barwnikiem i ma na celu zmiane koloru dachówki i stwierdzenia pyrki nie maja sie nijak do rzeczywistości dachówka w żadnym wypadku nie puchnie jak zostało to napisane. Jeśli odpryski angoby sa bardzo duze mozna reklamowac jednak po za efektem wizualnym brak warstwy angoby nie ma znaczenia praktycznego. Powodem reklamacji moze być dostarczenie towaru niezgodnego z zamowieniem. Nikt przecież nie zamawiał towaru z odpryskami angoby. Pozdrawiam i życzę powodzenia Piotr

----------


## pyrka

"Angoba jest oczyszczoną płynną gliną białą lub zabarwioną, której skład surowcowy jest pośredni między masą a szkliwem ceramicznym. Można ją stosować w celu pokrycia całej powierzchni wyrobu (nadając mu tym samym pożądany kolor) poprzez zanurzenie, natrysk bądź też malować nią niczym farbą dowolne kompozycje pędzlem, stemplem i innymi dostępnymi narzędziami. Angobę nanosi się na surowy bądź wstępnie wypalony czerep wyrobu, który następnie się szkliwi (po wysuszeniu warstwy nałożonej wcześniej angoby) i wypala w odpowiedniej temperaturze.

Angoby dostępne w naszym sklepie dostępne są w dwóch rodzajach - naturalne (na bazie naturalnych surowców) oraz syntetyczne (otrzymywane sztucznie). Obie grupy przeznaczone są do wypału w temperaturach 1000 - 1200C. "
 Piotrze.o z reguły tak się składa, że materiały o różnym skladze fizyko-chemicznym w tych samych warunkach (ciśnienia, temperatury, nasłonecznienia, wilgotności, wietrzności itd.) zachowują się w różny sposób. Ba, nawet ten sam materiał, ale o innych wymiarach(np. grubości) też będzie zachowywał się inaczej.  Wiara (w to co mowią pracodawcy) to dobra rzecz, ale w kościele. W życiu człowiek winien raczej korzystać z rozumu, wiedzy fachowej i wyobraźni. Jeśli chcesz wypowiadać się w sposób autorytarny, to może podeprzyj się np. tabelką ze szczegółowo opisanymi własnościami fizycznymi(twardość, wytrzymałość , nasiąkliwość, mrozoodporność, odporność na światlo itd określonych na podstawie badań zgodnie z normą) i składem chemicznym glinki uszlachetnionej-angoby i gliny zwykłej. Do tego porównanie badań wyrobu wykonanego tylko z gliny zwykłej i wyrobu angobowanego.
 W innych przypadkach powinieneś raczej zaczynać swoją wypowiedź od słów "wydaje mi się" albo "moim zdaniem" i bez komentarzy oceniających cudzą wypowiedź.

----------


## pyrka

"SŁOWNIK
Angoba

Delikatna, uszlachetniona glina biała (pobiałka),  
czerwona lub barwiona, stosowana w postaci szlamu o konsynstencji śmietany do pokrywania niewypalonych wyrobów ceramicznych w celu skorygowania jego wad, zmniejszenia porowatości lub dekoracji.   
 COPYRIGHT &copy;200 "

----------


## pyrka

Gregwlkp masz prywatną wiadomość.

----------


## piotr.o

W przypadku dachówki angoba jest natryskiwana a angoby o których mówisz nie nadają się np. do dachówki Kery Creatona gdyz ta jest wypalana w temp. 1300 stopni. Pozdrawiam Piotr

----------


## Daroll

moj fachowiec powiedzial ze rupp angoba  jest do bani bo ma  widoczne pekniecia tak jakby sie olowkiem popisalo na dachoece ze lepsza jest jakas w masie robiona? i powiedzialz e robena jest lepsza i mi taka poleca co wy na to??

----------


## niesia

A ja mam Ruppa Syriusa Antracytową, barwiona w masie i nie narzekam :wink:  Fakt . że kilka (dosłownie kilka) sztuk z całego transportu było lekko zarysowanych. Ale poza tym, żadnych innych niemiłych niespodzianek. Mój dekarz potwierdził dobrą jakość tej dachówki co mnie uspokaja  :wink:

----------


## rafal9

No właśnie dostarczyli mi Ruppa Siriusa antracytowego barwionego w masie.
Od spodu jest brązowy i po przecięciu też jest brązowy.
Z przodu jest ok, ale ten brąz w masie mnie trochę zmartwił.

W pierwszym momencie chciałem wysłać kierowcę z powrotem do fakbryki, ale przedstawiciel Ruppa i sprzedawca zapewniali, że tak jest zawsze i barwienie w masie nie pozwoli na uzyskanie antracytu całej masy dachówki.

Pytanie do tych co mają ten model - czy to jest normalne, czy tylko do mnie dostarczyli taki model.

----------


## Gregwlkp

Witam
Faktycznie tak ta dachówka wygląda.
Wg. przedstawiciela Rupp nie jest w stanie ze względów ekonomicznych produkować każdy kolor barwiony w masie dlatego jest tak a nie inaczej.
Brąz jest bardzo popularny i chyba dlatego wszystkie inne kolory zewnetrzne są w środku i od spodu brązowe - zawsze to lepiej niż naturalny kolor dachówki ceramicznej.
Ja niestety mam dachówki z małymi odpryskami które oglądając dach są niewidoczne , wg. producenta spełniają wszystkie normy ale ja wiem że "one" tam są i to mnie jeszcze trochę męczy.
Tak to jest jak dachówka przyjezdza na plac budowy jak już czeka ekipa dekarzy i wychodzi to dopiero jak część juz jest położona ( wg. dekarzy takie odpryski to mały pikuś , już nie takie widzieli i kładli bo spełniały normy - dekarze sprawdzeni , dach przeszedł juz parę potęznych ulew i żadnych problemów)
Niestety żadnych szans na reklamację , może gdyby dachówka była by jeszce na paletach to jakaś szansa by była.

Na pocieszenie fakt iż dach wygląda super - 350 metrów wielospadowych połaci robi swoje  :smile: 

Ale sie rozpisałem  :smile: 

Greg

----------


## rafal9

> Witam
> Faktycznie tak ta dachówka wygląda.
> Wg. przedstawiciela Rupp nie jest w stanie ze względów ekonomicznych produkować każdy kolor barwiony w masie dlatego jest tak a nie inaczej.
> Brąz jest bardzo popularny i chyba dlatego wszystkie inne kolory zewnetrzne są w środku i od spodu brązowe - zawsze to lepiej niż naturalny kolor dachówki ceramicznej.
> Ja niestety mam dachówki z małymi odpryskami które oglądając dach są niewidoczne , wg. producenta spełniają wszystkie normy ale ja wiem że "one" tam są i to mnie jeszcze trochę męczy.
> Tak to jest jak dachówka przyjezdza na plac budowy jak już czeka ekipa dekarzy i wychodzi to dopiero jak część juz jest położona ( wg. dekarzy takie odpryski to mały pikuś , już nie takie widzieli i kładli bo spełniały normy - dekarze sprawdzeni , dach przeszedł juz parę potęznych ulew i żadnych problemów)
> Niestety żadnych szans na reklamację , może gdyby dachówka była by jeszce na paletach to jakaś szansa by była.
> 
> Na pocieszenie fakt iż dach wygląda super - 350 metrów wielospadowych połaci robi swoje 
> ...


No to mnie trochę uspokoiłeś.
Ciekawe jak jest u innych producentów, czy antracyt jest także robiony z masy barwionej na brązowo.

----------


## piotr.o

Tych producentów nie ma tak wielu ale wszystkie antracytowe ,grafitowe,czarne dachówki są robione na brazowej barwionej w masie. W Polsce dostępne są dachówki ceramiczne barwione w masie trzech producentów ( bynajmniej o tylu wiem) CREATON , Rupp, Huguenot. Pozdrawiam Piotr

----------


## lena67

Witam 
Zamierzam kupić dachówkę ceramiczną *RuppCeramiki Siriuss czerwień miedziana,* jest ona teraz w promocji i cena jest tylko trochę wyższa od cementowej. 
Wcześniej byłam zdecydowana na cementową, później na Robena (ale teraz bardzo długo trzeba na nią czekać) obecnie oferta Ruppa jest bardzo kusząca (27,99/m2), jednak mam wątpliwości co do różnych odcieni dachówki w tej samej dostawie  - czy to jest aż tak bardzo widoczne na dachu?
Czy może ktoś wie czy w tej promocji nie dają zamiast I  - II gatunek?

----------


## Wwiola

Ja zamówiłam Ruppa siriusa miedzianego w promocji. Dostawa w środę. Hurtownik zarzeka się, ze to pierwszy gatunek. Zobaczymy.

Widziałam siriusa II gatunek na dachu (jeszcze z przed promocji) i wygląda bardzo dobrze. Tylko dekarz ,marudził, ze dachówka nierówna i musiał napracować się z układaniem.

----------

> Witam 
> Zamierzam kupić dachówkę ceramiczną *RuppCeramiki Siriuss czerwień miedziana,* jest ona teraz w promocji i cena jest tylko trochę wyższa od cementowej. 
> Wcześniej byłam zdecydowana na cementową, później na Robena (ale teraz bardzo długo trzeba na nią czekać) obecnie oferta Ruppa jest bardzo kusząca (27,99/m2), jednak mam wątpliwości co do różnych odcieni dachówki w tej samej dostawie  - czy to jest aż tak bardzo widoczne na dachu?
> Czy może ktoś wie czy w tej promocji nie dają zamiast I  - II gatunek?


My mamy Ruppa kupionego w lipcu i nie narzekamy. Dachowa byla w pierwszym gatunku.

Co do ceny, to faktycznie cena dachowki podstawowej jest super, natomiast dodatki..... i tu sie placi.  :Confused:

----------


## marek_sw

Dzień dobry 

Chciałem zapytać z uwagi na to iż w niedługim czasie czeka mnie zakup materiałów na dach, czy ktoś już miał do czynienia z dachówkami wymienionymi w temacie - z góry dziękuję za opinie, nie ukrywam że są dla mnie ważne i czekał będę na nie z niecierpliwością  :smile: 

Pozdrawiam - Marek

----------


## -maro-

Przyłączam się do pytania i przy okazji może ktoś wie jaka jest cena?
Oraz może ktoś wie jakie są terminy?

----------


## Efenzi

Sprawa wygląda następująco. W 2000 roku zdecydowałem się na zakup dachówki Sirius z Rupp Ceramiki. We wszystkich ogólnodostępnych materiałach z tego okresu (m.in. w Muratorze) producent zapewniał, iż dachówki objęte są 10-letnią gwarancją. W tym roku z większości dachówek zaczęła schodzić całymi połaciami angoba. Sprowadzony ekspert jednoznacznie stwierdził, iż pokrycie dachu kwalifikuje się do wymiany.

Zwróciłem się zatem do producenta z reklamacją przedstawiając mu otrzymaną od sprzedawcy kartę gwarancyjną. Firma reklamacji jednak nie uznała twierdząc, iż karta gwarancyjna (w ktorej nagłówku widnieje Rupp Keramik) dotyczy innego produktu, a oni udzielają gwarancji tylko 5-letniej. Sprawy oczywiście nie zamierzam tak zostawić, a niniejszy post niech będzie przetrogą dla potencjalnych klientów tej firmy.

Jeżeli ktoś miał podobne doświadczenia z Rupp Ceramiką (a nie wierzę, bym tylko ja miał "szczęście" zetknąć się z bublami z tej firmy), będę wdzięczny za wszelkie informacje.

----------


## JANK

Poczytaj sobie tu :  http://forum.muratordom.pl/viewtopic...014&highlight=
Jeśli potrzebujesz więcej informacji to pisz na priv   :Wink2:

----------


## yama

czyli co ? pisane przez K to inny produkt ?

----------


## Efenzi

JANK: Próbowałem zagadnąć Cię na privie, ale wygląda na to, że mam zablokowane wysyłanie prywatnych wiadomości  :Confused:

----------


## JANK

Nie, nie masz zablokowanego wysyłania wiadomości - sprawdź swoją skrzynkę   :smile:

----------


## sylwia13

Czy ktoś posiada zdjęcia dachówki RuppCeramiki Sirius13- brąz barwiony w masie? Proszę o wklejenie, jeżeli macie taką dachóweczkę  :big grin:  Dziękuję

----------


## kirkris

zajrzyj do mojej galerii  :smile:

----------


## mikol

I tu

www.psciesinski.photosite.com

Paweł

----------


## Grazia-Ol

Na zdjęciach prezentowanych w Twoim albumie, raczej  to nie jest Sirius brązowy?

----------


## mikol

ups   :oops:  
mam miedzianego

----------


## Grazia-Ol

Też piękna dachówka. Taką mam przygotowaną, na dachu zanjdzie się wiosną.

Ciekawa jestem ile kosztowała dachówka podstawowa i komplet na dach (bez więźby)

----------


## mikol

Jak mi podasz maila, to spróbuję coś znaleźć

Paweł

----------


## sylwia13

Tak mało osób ma ten kolor?

----------


## Ana27

Witam 

Ja rowniez zamierzam kupic ta dachowke (braz) ale z tego co powiedzieli mi w hurtowni Sirius 13 to nowosc wiec pewnie ciezko bedzie znalezc taki dach   :Confused: 

Pozdrawiam

----------


## Ana27

> zajrzyj do mojej galerii


*Kirkris -* czy Wasza dachowka to sirius ciemny braz czy syrius 13 braz ??   :Roll:  

Pytam sie poniwaz siriusa juz nie produkuja i nigdzie nie mozna go kupic (a szkoda) teraz zastapili ta dachowke i kolorystycznie sie roznia (brazy)

----------


## kirkris

> *Kirkris -* czy Wasza dachowka to sirius ciemny braz czy syrius 13 braz ??


o ile pamiętam to ciemny brąz  :smile: 




> Pytam sie poniwaz siriusa juz nie produkuja i nigdzie nie mozna go kupic (a szkoda) teraz zastapili ta dachowke i kolorystycznie sie roznia (brazy)


OOo, nie wiedziałem, to słabo bo jak coś się popsuje to będzie kłopot   :sad:  
Mam jeszcze dosłownie kilka dachówek więc schowam je jak skarb  :smile: 
problem z tym że chciałem ich uzyć do daszku nad śmietnikiem a tu gucio 
Czy nowe dachówki są podobne do starych?
Jaki mają kolor?

K

----------


## sylwia13

Od kwietnia 2006 jest już w sprzedaży, więc powinno już być troszkę nowych domków z tym dachem. U nas są, jutro jadę zobaczyć na żywo ten kolorek  :smile:

----------


## Ana27

> Od kwietnia 2006 jest już w sprzedaży, więc powinno już być troszkę nowych domków z tym dachem. U nas są, jutro jadę zobaczyć na żywo ten kolorek


*sylwia* - a mozesz zdradzic gdzie sa takie dachy ?   :big grin:  Ja rowniez jestem z doloslaskiego   :big grin:  

*Kirkris* - z tego co powiedzial mi sprzedawca jest roznica w kolorze poniewaz sirius 13 jest barwiony w masie   :Roll:

----------


## Ana27

*sylwia* - jesli mozesz to zrob chociaz zdjecia dachu i wklej na forum   :big grin: 
My na podjecie decyzji mamy 2 tyg.   :Confused:    Chcielibysmy kupic dachowke jeszcze w lutym  .

----------


## kirkris

> *Kirkris* - z tego co powiedzial mi sprzedawca jest roznica w kolorze poniewaz sirius 13 jest barwiony w masie


W sumie to dachówka z angobą więc powierzchnia powinna być podobna jedynie po przełamaniu będzie różnica  :smile: 
Jeśli zmienili kolor to pewnie zmianili też rodzaj szkliwa  :sad:

----------


## sylwia13

> Napisał sylwia13
> 
> Od kwietnia 2006 jest już w sprzedaży, więc powinno już być troszkę nowych domków z tym dachem. U nas są, jutro jadę zobaczyć na żywo ten kolorek 
> 
> 
> *sylwia* - a mozesz zdradzic gdzie sa takie dachy ?   Ja rowniez jestem z doloslaskiego   
> 
> *Kirkris* - z tego co powiedzial mi sprzedawca jest roznica w kolorze poniewaz sirius 13 jest barwiony w masie


W Głogowie. Ok zrobie zdjęcie i wkleje jutro.

----------


## sylwia13

Dzisiaj dostałam wycenę tej dachówki, dach ma ok280m2. cena to 26540zł.

----------


## Ana27

> Napisał Ana27
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał sylwia13
> 
> ...


Do glogowa mamy z 70 km wiec chyba nie pojedziemy. 
Z niecierpliwoscia bede czekac na Twoja opinie i zdjecia   :big grin:

----------


## Ana27

> Dzisiaj dostałam wycenę tej dachówki, dach ma ok280m2. cena to 26540zł.


czy w tej cenie jest tez folia, orynnowanie i okna dachowe? Czy tylko dachowka + akcesoria (gasiory itp)

Ja mam dostac wycene tej dachowki jeszcze w tym tygodniu wiec porownamy   :Wink2:

----------


## gzajac

Moje ceny (brutto) na Rupp Sirius 13 brąz ze składu fabrycznego w Krakowie:

- dachówka - 3,10
- boczna - 24,10
- gąsior sattel z klamrą - 14,85
- wentylacyjna - 18,61

Upust niestety tylko 15% od aktualnych cen fabrycznych (cennik z lutego). Transport z rozładunkiem w cenie.

--
Pozdrawiam,
Grzesiek

----------


## sylwia13

> Napisał sylwia13
> 
> Dzisiaj dostałam wycenę tej dachówki, dach ma ok280m2. cena to 26540zł.
> 
> 
> czy w tej cenie jest tez folia, orynnowanie i okna dachowe? Czy tylko dachowka + akcesoria (gasiory itp)
> 
> Ja mam dostac wycene tej dachowki jeszcze w tym tygodniu wiec porownamy


W tej cenie jest folia, orynnowanie MARLEY, dachówka i akcesoria, stopnie i 2 ławy kominiarskie. Ale myślę, że jak się zdecydujemy to coś da się jeszcze utargować.

----------


## sylwia13

Oto obiecane zdjęcia dla *Ana27* i nie tylko. Rano było pochmurne niebo i śnieg na dachu.

----------


## Ana27

*Sylwia* - bardzo Ci dziekuje . A jakie jest Twoje zdanie o Tej dachowce ? Na zdjeciu wyszla prawie jak antracyt   :Roll:   Czyw rzeczywistosci tez jest taka ciemna   :Roll:  ?

----------


## Lilka313

Witam, jestem posiadaczką dachu z dachówki syriusz 13, jest piękny, to była dobra decyzja, choć nie łatwa.  Nie umiem załączyć zdjęcia, jak mi powiecie jak to załączę.

----------


## Ana27

> Witam, jestem posiadaczką dachu z dachówki syriusz 13, jest piękny, to była dobra decyzja, choć nie łatwa.  Nie umiem załączyć zdjęcia, jak mi powiecie jak to załączę.


a czy mogłabys ewentualnie wysłac mi na maila ?? Bylabym baardzo wdzieczna 

[email protected]

----------


## Lilka313

OK, wyślę, ale wieczorem z domu. Teraz mogę Ci przesłać zdjęcia z robót "w trakcie". Czy jesteś zainteresowana? Stan zaawansowania Twojego domu juz widziałam. ja jestem dużo dalej, bo mam zamiar się za miesiąc wprowadzić. Najlepsze przed Tobą.

----------


## Ana27

Ja rowniez moge wyslac Ci na maila poniewaz tutaj nie potrafie jeszcze wklejac zdjec   :oops:  

A Twoje zdjecia z budowy z przyjemnoscia zobacze   :big grin:

----------


## Lilka313

Nastapiła zbieżność czasu, piętro wyżej napisałam, że już obejrzałam Twoje zdjęcia. Wysyłam Ci e-mailem za chwilę trzy zdjęcia. resztę mam w domu.

----------


## Ana27

:Lol:   :Lol:  *Lilla* - chyba chodzi Ci o domek "Kornelia" Sylwi13   :Wink2:  
Ja nie mam tutaj dziennika budowy   :big grin:  

My jestesmy na etapie budowy gornych scian i w tym roku planujemy zadaszyc i wstawic okna a zima moze bedziemy "dzialac" w srodku. Planowany termin przeprowadzki   :big grin:   lato/jesien 2008

----------


## sylwia13

> Witam, jestem posiadaczką dachu z dachówki syriusz 13, jest piękny, to była dobra decyzja, choć nie łatwa.  Nie umiem załączyć zdjęcia, jak mi powiecie jak to załączę.


Z chęcią nauczę wklejać zdjęcia.
1. zdjęcia muszą być umieszczone w internecie np. www.foto.onet.pl
2. najeżdżasz strzałką na zdjęcie w miniaturce i naciskasz prawy przycisk w myszce
3. na samym dole wchodzisz w właściwości
4 kopiujesz adres 
5. równolegle musisz mieć otwartą stronę z forum gdzie będziesz wklejać zdjęcie
6 na tej stronie pod "temat" masz ikonki i naciskasz IMG wklejasz adres i znowu naciskasz IMG i enter.
czyli [img]adres zdjęcia[/img] i naciskasz enter

I już   :Wink2:  
Życzę powodzenia i pozdrawiam

----------


## sylwia13

A jak dalej nie wychodzi wklejanie zdjęć ta ja też proszę o malia [email protected]

----------


## sylwia13

> *Sylwia* - bardzo Ci dziekuje . A jakie jest Twoje zdanie o Tej dachowce ? Na zdjeciu wyszla prawie jak antracyt    Czyw rzeczywistosci tez jest taka ciemna   ?


Niestety ona jest ciemna, ciemny brąz. Może w słońcu jaśniej wygląda. Mi bardziej odpowiadałby jaśniejszy odcień, np. kasztanowy.

----------


## Mariku

Lilka 313

mogę też prosić o zdjęcia Twojego dachu?

[email protected]

----------


## jeżyk

http://download.yousendit.com/F52C2C1C12008528
http://download.yousendit.com/F3AC49760CBD2AC6

mój syrius brązowy

----------


## brzuzens

> http://download.yousendit.com/F52C2C1C12008528
> http://download.yousendit.com/F3AC49760CBD2AC6
> 
> mój syrius brązowy


Jeżyk, fajnie Ci wyszła elewacja  :smile:  Już kiedyś w którymś wątku o cegłach rozmawialiśmy, miałeś pokazać zdjęcia i dziś wreszcie udało mi się zobaczyć co i jak  :smile: 

Pozdrawiam
Brzuzens

PS. U mnie też elewacja z cegły, a jak zima nas opuści będą kładli Sirius13 ceglasta angoba (już kupiony)

----------


## jeżyk

To dlatego, że nie umiem wklejać zdjeć   :oops:   te linki zrobiła mi córka   :big grin:   ( niestety znikną za 7 dni)

----------


## sylwia13

> To dlatego, że nie umiem wklejać zdjeć    te linki zrobiła mi córka    ( niestety znikną za 7 dni)


to jak można to jaj je umieszcze tu.

----------


## jeżyk

Pewnie, że można (będę wdzięczny)   :Lol:

----------


## wartownik

> http://download.yousendit.com/F52C2C1C12008528
> http://download.yousendit.com/F3AC49760CBD2AC6
> 
> mój syrius brązowy


[img][/img]

----------


## jeżyk

Dzięki

----------


## sylwia13

> Napisał jeżyk
> 
> http://download.yousendit.com/F52C2C1C12008528
> http://download.yousendit.com/F3AC49760CBD2AC6
> 
> mój syrius brązowy
> 
> 
> [img][/img]


I jeszcze jedno

----------


## jeżyk

dzieki Sylwia

----------


## Ana27

Witam

Wczoraj dostalam wycene dachowki sirius 13 z ruppa (brazowa)
240 m2 dachu wycenili mi na *20 134.78* zł brutto   (w tym jest 300m2 folii 2000g/24h/m2 oraz wszystkie potrzebne akcesoria dachowe)

Orynnowanie Marleya to koszt 2 840 zł 

Niestety mojemu mezowi nie bardzo podoba sie ta dachowka poniewaz nie jest szlachetna (nie blyszczy sie)   :Roll:  
Tak wiec pewnie zdecydujemy sie na  Robena czarno-brazowego. Niestety nie widzialam nigdzie takiego dachu i nie bardzo wiem jak bedzie wygladal efekt koncowy   :Roll:

----------


## sylwia13

Co do Robena to się lepiej zastanowić. Mam znajomego, który pracuje w składzie z dachówkami rożnych firm min. Roben. I doradził nam, żeby nie brać Roben bo to najtańsza ceramika i najbardziej krzywa. Że jak mamy brać Robena to lepiej b.dobrą cementową. Lub każdą inną ceramiczną. A przecież RuppC ma świecące dachówki. Oczywiście to tylko moja sugestia. Każdy ma swoje zdanie. Pozdrawiam

----------


## korena

:Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## Ana27

*sylwia*, moja siostra ma robena kasztanowa i naprawde bardzo ladnie wyglada na dachu . Pytalam sie jej czy byly krzywe dachowki, powiedziala ze moze na caly dach trafilo sie z 5 szt.(ruppa tez sie trafiaja krzywe) Nam sprzedawca w 2 sklepach powiedzial, ze roben jest bardzo podobny do ruppa . Obie firmy  produkcje maja w Polsce. A jesli chodzi o cene to rupp braz kosztuje (po upuscie) 3,35 brutto a roben czarno -brazowy 3,72brutto.   :Roll:  
Naprawde trudno sie zdecydowac ale  jesli mialabym wiecej kaski to na bank wzielabym creatona.   :big grin:  

*korena*- co Cie tak rozbawilo ? Napisz to sie wszyscy posmiejemy

----------


## sylwia13

*Aniu* nie denerwuj się. Ja tylko napisałam to co usłyszałam od zaufanego znajomego i pana co ma firme budująca domy. A będąc po wycenę dachówki, gdy zapytałam o to czy faktycznie Roben jest krzywy to pan odpowiedział niechętnie, że to gąsiory zakryją  :Roll:  
Oczywiście, że RC też zdażają się krzywe. Nie ma idealnych dachówek  :Confused:

----------


## Ana27

*sylwia* , ja sie wcale nie zdenerwowalam   :big grin:   No moze troszeczke .....ale na meza   :cool:   Ja juz pod kolor RC siriusa brazowego mialam wybrana elewacje   :Lol:   a teraz ten roben jest prawie czarny wiec wszystko musze na nowo przemyslec.  :Confused:  
Najgorzej obawiam sie tego, ze za pare lat bede zalowac tej decyzji   :Confused:  ale chyba nie tylko ja mam takie obawy   :Lol:

----------


## andrzej74

> *sylwia*, moja siostra ma robena kasztanowa i naprawde bardzo ladnie wyglada na dachu . Pytalam sie jej czy byly krzywe dachowki, powiedziala ze moze na caly dach trafilo sie z 5 szt.(ruppa tez sie trafiaja krzywe) Nam sprzedawca w 2 sklepach powiedzial, ze roben jest bardzo podobny do ruppa . Obie firmy  produkcje maja w Polsce. A jesli chodzi o cene to rupp braz kosztuje (po upuscie) 3,35 brutto a roben czarno -brazowy 3,72brutto.   
> Naprawde trudno sie zdecydowac ale  jesli mialabym wiecej kaski to na bank wzielabym creatona.   
> 
> *korena*- co Cie tak rozbawilo ? Napisz to sie wszyscy posmiejemy


Prawdą jest że Rupp niektóre dachówki produkuje w Polsce, ale z tego co wiem Rubin jest sprowadzany z Niemiec.

----------


## korena

ANA27,poważnie zastanów się nad Siriusem brązowym 
nie wiem jaki masz skomplikowany dach 
 czy będą tzw kosze na tym dachu (miejsca gdzie schodzą się dwie połacie)
jesli tak to Sirius -jest barwiony w masie (tzn dachówka po przecięciu jest też ciemna a nie ruda) i na cięciach nie będzie tego widać 
ewentualne obicia czy uszkodzenia też będą niewidoczne
Sirius jest też dachówką dużo bardziej twarda od Robena
wg mnie same plusy dla Siriusa

----------


## jeżyk

Sirius brązowy jest twardszy, barwiony w masie i ma podwójny zamek. Jeżeli ktos miał w ręku Robena i Ruppa zapewne wybierze Ruppa, produkują go w Polsce, ale za dopłatą można sobie ściągnąć z fabryki z Niemiec. Minus to jej ciężar, jest chyba najcięższa na rynku.

----------


## wojciaszek

u mnie srius rupp-czerwień ceglana i jest ok

----------


## mariooo

ja mam cos dziwnego, bo rubin13 miedziany Rupp - niemiecki czyli Brass (podobno w niemczech nie ma Ruppa tylko Brass - to w zasadzie i tak koncern Lafarge) - oczywiscie jest to dachowka ceramiczna (w polsce Brass jest tylko cementowy) w polsce sprzedawan jako sirius 13. dachowka jest super. zastanawialismy sie nad Robenem bo niby tanszy, ale jakosc wykonania bez porownania.

cena z pazdziernika (bo wtedy wplacalismy zaliczke) to 21000 - 230m2 ( w cenie dodatkowo 3 okna Veluxa za 3300 + rynny vawin za 2000 + 300m2 folii 2lawy kominiarskie, 8 dachowek wentylacyjnych, kominek, gasiory, dachowki lewe i prawe i cos tam jeszcze)

jak ktos chce zdjecia to na prv.

----------


## korena

jeśli chodzi o wagę Siriusa13 to faktycznie jest cięższa ale jeśli dach pod dachówkę to bez obaw

----------


## Mariku

gzajac,
te ceny masz już zapłacone czy tylko z wyceny?, bo jak jeszcze nie kupione to mogę podpowiedzieć że w Melle dostaliśmy wycenę na 2,83 brutto na podstawową

pozdrawiam 
m.

----------


## gzajac

Niestety zapłacone. A masz te ceny (na Sirius brąz)  już wg nowego cennika z lutego 2007?
U nas było -15% od cen z tego nowego cennika na wszystko (podstawowa, boki, gąsiory).

--
Pozdrawiam,
Grzesiek

----------


## tab

U mnie leży od 1,5 roku. JEstem bardzo zadowolona.

Zdjęcia w dzienniku.

----------


## Mariku

tak dokładnie ten sam: Sirius brąz
wg wyceny z 9 lutego ceny dostaliśmy takie:

dachówka - 2,83 
boczna - 24,42
wentylacyjna - 19,48 
gąsior - 16,08

przy naszym dachu różnica wychodzi mi 800 PLN taniej(w stosunku do Twoich cen)
to szkoda że już zapłaciłeś  :sad:  , 
ale ciężko teraz ostatnio przewidzieć ruchy cen , nie wiadomo kupować szybko bo wszyscy straszą podwyżkami czy czekać na promocje (może będą a może nie...)

aha, pisałeś że oglądałeś gdzieś w Krakowie brązowego Siriusa na żywo, możesz dać namiar?

dzięki
m.

----------


## gzajac

No cóż. Moze w Melle mieli jeszcze jakies zapasy lub zamowili wczesniej po cenie sprzed podwyżki i mogli zaproponować lepsze warunki dla Ciebie.

Mam nadzieję że upust 25% od cennika Fakro na okna dachowe chociaz troche zrekompensuje mi cene tego Siriusa.

Dach rzeczywiście widziałem ale nie w Krakowie. Jak szukałem działki w wakacje 2006 i jeździłem po okolicach Krakowa to w Bolechowicach albo Karniowicach był taki nowy dom z Rupp Sirius Brąz. Ale nie wiem czy bym tam drugi raz trafił   :big grin:

----------


## basset

Czy w waszych okolicach jest podobny problem? Zaproponowano mi zmiane gasiorow na model Konisch ale nie zgodze sie na taka zamiane. Czy u was dostepne sa Sattel-e? Kolor- miedziana angoba.

----------


## długi

Do Przysuchy masz tak niedaleko  :Wink2:

----------


## odaro

A kiedy zmawiałeś RuppCeramika i gdzie?

----------


## odaro

> Do Przysuchy masz tak niedaleko


A co tam dają że tak się głupio zapytam

----------


## basset

> Do Przysuchy masz tak niedaleko


Dla niewtajemniczonych- Przysucha to miejsce gdzie jest fabryka Ruppa, jesli bedzie mozliwe zeby dostac tam gasiory to pojade na pewno ale problem ponoc jest w tym ze chyba jak na razie maja przerwe w produkcji. Wkurzylem sie dzis strasznie. Czekam juz okolo3 miesiecy a tu nakoniec takie kwiatki.

----------


## basset

Podobno dachowki znow podrozaly. Ktos cos wie? Na stronie ruppa jest marcowy cennik. Ktos cos wie o zmianach?

----------


## odaro

> Podobno dachowki znow podrozaly. Ktos cos wie? Na stronie ruppa jest marcowy cennik. Ktos cos wie o zmianach?


Podobno ma być od 15.06.2006 czy za 2 dni ile nie wiadomo ale chodziły słuchy że 10-15%. Stawiam że zdrożeje jakieś 5-8%

----------


## -maro-

A po ile jest u was teraz Syrius miedziana ang. 13?

----------


## odaro

> A po ile jest u was teraz Syrius miedziana ang. 13?


U nas czyli Warszawa i okolice nie ma do końca roku zamówień.

----------


## Fido__

Ostatnio widziana była w jakimś składzie w gorzowie wlkp. Zrezygnowałem, bo znalazłem E32 koramica. Jak ktoś bardzo chce to mogę spróbować znaleźć namiar.

----------


## odaro

> Ostatnio widziana była w jakimś składzie w gorzowie wlkp. Zrezygnowałem, bo znalazłem E32 koramica. Jak ktoś bardzo chce to mogę spróbować znaleźć namiar.


A ja q..... przez 2 miesiące szukałem.

Nie mogłeś dać znać wcześniej   :Wink2:  

A tak zamówiełem Creatona i mam 10.000zl w plecy.

----------


## basset

Dzis ze strony ruppa zniknal cennik odsyla do pustej strony. Rano jeszcze byl czyli pewnie niedlugo pojawi sie nowy z wyzszymi cenami. 
Przestroga dla wszystkich podpisujacych umowe na dachowki Ruppceramiki- Pkt 3.2 Ogólnych warunków dostawy-
"Przy wystawianiu faktury obowiazuja zawsze ceny z dnia przystapienia do realizacji dostawy lub odbioru. Jesli ceny sa wyższe niż te wynikajace z umów lub porozumien, Odbiorca ma prawo w ciagu 14 dni od poinformowania o podwyżce cen do odstapienia od realizacji dostawy lub odbioru w zakresie nie odebranego jeszcze towaru."
Wniosek jet jeden- nie wiemy ile zaplacimy za towar bo cennik moze sie zmienic.

----------


## basset

No i pojawil sie nowy cennik od 18.06.2007.

----------


## -maro-

No ale co z cennika, jeżeli nie można jej kupić ponoć do końca roku??
P.S
Całe szczęście, że mnie problem nie dotyczy bo już od tygodnia mój sirius "leży" na dachu.  :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## basset

> No ale co z cennika, jeżeli nie można jej kupić ponoć do końca roku??
> P.S
> Całe szczęście, że mnie problem nie dotyczy bo już od tygodnia mój sirius "leży" na dachu.



Jaki kolor? U mnie przyjezdza na poczatku lipca. Na co zwrocc uwage przy dostawie?

----------


## -maro-

> Jaki kolor? U mnie przyjezdza na poczatku lipca. Na co zwrocc uwage przy dostawie?


Ja mam miedzianą.
 Naczytałem się wcześniej dość dużo na forum o obtarciach (dachówka o dachówkę), ale nie jest możliwe aby każdą sprawdzić a poza tym nie jest tak tragicznie. Co prawda niektóre dachówki były minimalnie obtarte, ale po położeniu na dachu prawie wcale tego nie widać /zależy też od koloru dachówki/. Trzeba się dobrze wpatrzyć. Według mnie jest ona nawet dobrze zabezpieczona w paletach. 
Inny problem miałem z pęknięciami dachówki i tylko od zewnętrznej strony na palecie /widocznie przy przeładowywaniu uderza paleta o paletę i dachówki pękają/ ale jest je łatwo policzyć i niech dostawca wymieni, albo dołoży całe. U mnie dołożył kilkanaście sztuk. Natomiast w środku palety nie natrafiłem na ani  jedną pękniętą dachówkę.
Trafiają się też dachówki z pęknięciami i wyglądają jak by była to wada przy produkcji, ale możesz to stwierdzić dopiero przy kładzeniu dachówki na dach / chyba, że będziesz przekładał całą paletę dachówka po dachówce/ i u mnie nie było ich tak znowu wiele bo kilka sztuk na 10 palet, ale można się umówić z dostawcą co z nimi zrobić. Może wymieni na pełnowartościowe. Bo takich z pęknięciem ci nie położą bo w zimie woda je rozsadzi.

Mam nadzieję, że choć trochę pomogłem.

----------


## zahir1000

Nawet nie masz pojęcia jak bardzo. Dzięki -maro- !!!!! ja mam czekoladowego siriusa  :big grin:

----------


## gzajac

> Napisał -maro-
> 
> No ale co z cennika, jeżeli nie można jej kupić ponoć do końca roku??
> P.S
> Całe szczęście, że mnie problem nie dotyczy bo już od tygodnia mój sirius "leży" na dachu.   
> 
> 
> 
> Jaki kolor? U mnie przyjezdza na poczatku lipca. Na co zwrocc uwage przy dostawie?


Zwróć uwagę jeżeli masz to zamówione w kolorze BRĄZ na:
- gąsior 2 mufowy
- dachówke z kominkiem

Oba te elementy mają inny odcień brązu niż dachówki i gąsiory. Po rozmowie z przedstawicielem regionalnym RUPP'a dowiedziałem się że gąsior 2 mufowy jest produkowany w Niemczech a dachówka z kominkiem przez jakiegoś prywaciarza w Polsce. Elementy nie są barwione w masie przez co po nałożeniu angoby mają inny odcień. W przypadku gąsiora jest on wysoko na kalenicy i nie widać tego (chyba że ktoś wie). W przypadku "kominka" zrezygnowałem z oryginalnego bo za duża różnica i widać że nie pasuje on do całości pokrycia.

W moim dzienniku budowy są zdjęcia gotowego dachu z Siriusa 13 brąz.

Pozdrawiam,
Grzesiek

----------


## monikach

Jakiś czas temu zdecydowaliśmy, że na dach dajemy Siriusa: miedzianą angobę w/w firmy... dziś podczas składania zamówienia (na przyszły rok, bo w tym jest niedostępna) pan z hurtowni budowlanej powiedział, że możemy brać wszystkie oprócz tej, bo schodzi z niej angoba  :ohmy:   :ohmy:   :Confused:  Podobno na 9 sprzedanych dachów miał 8 reklamacji...o co chodzi? czy ktoś ma tą dachówkę?...i czy faktycznie są z nią jakieś problemy? Nieee... no nie wiem co robić  :sad: ...uparłam się na nią, ale nie chcę mieć wyrzutów sumienia...
Poradźcie coś...plisss....

----------


## mbrycz

w tamtym roku położyliśmy tą dachówkę nic narazie sę nie dzieje wszystko ok

----------


## rael_ww

Ja dzisiaj widziałem sprowadzonego z Niemiec Siriusa czerwoną angobę. Na spodzie jest logo Brass 13. Jest nieco droższa od polskiej wersji, ale miała być dużo, dużo lepsza. Pojechałem do składu. Zawiodłem się, gdy zobaczyłem nierówności na angobie i pęknięcia na spodzie dachówki. Były w ok.60% dachówek. Oczywiście w tym samym miejscu. Być może te wady były tylko na kilku sztukach, które widziałem, a reszta jest ok, ale ja już nie kupię tej ceramiki. 

Dodam, że polski Sirius jest dostępny, ale raczej trzeba czekać miesiąc lub dwa. 

Ja dzisiaj mogłem kupić dach w polskiej i niemieckiej wersji od ręki. Przyznam jednak, że polską wyczyściłbym do zera  :smile: 

Jeżeli chodzi o reklamacje na polskiego Siriusa, to nic mi nie wiadomo. Zwłaszcza na taką skalę. Ja bym od tego pana z hurtowni wziął ze dwa adresy tych reklamowanych dachów i przekonał się na czym to schodzenie angoby polega. Bardzo ciekawe... Ten polski Sirius podoba mi się i nie chce mi się to schodzenie angoby wierzyć, a czerwona (miedziana) angoba ślicznie wygląda na dachu i ma ciekawe kominki wentylacyjne  :smile:

----------


## długi

Ja mam ruppa miedzianą anagobę i złego słowa nie dam o niej powiedzieć. Kolor równiutki ,odpadów żadnych pomijając docinane  dwa lata na dachu i wszystko OK.  :big grin:

----------


## iwonaszczytno

Nie są to żadne pęknięcia tylko odcisk prasy  :Wink2:   większość ceramicznych tak ma, co do angoby to nie spotkałam takiej (narazie)

----------


## rael_ww

Niestety są to pęknięcia  :sad: . Szkoda, że nie mam próbki, bo zrobiłbym zdjęcie. Pracownik hurtowni też był zdziwiony, twierdząc, że to ma wpływ na wytrzymałość dachówki. Oczywiście mówię o wersji niemieckiej miedzianej angoby. Rupp ją sprowadza tylko dlatego, że nie może zaspokoić popytu krajową produkcją.

Dodam, że Siriusa bardzo sobie cenię. Testowałem miedzianą angobę sprzed dwóch lat i ta angoba należała do najbardziej odpornych na odpryski po udeżeniu. Była mocniejsza od Creatona, Bogena, Jungmeiera. Ale jak oni ją teraz robią - nie wiem.

----------


## -maro-

U mojego brata jest już Siriusz jest już chyba z pięć lat a u mnie od tego roku i jak na razie po obserwacjach u brata nie mogę złego słowa powiedzieć. Dachówka nadal wygląda jak by była dopiero wczoraj kładziona.
 Może w chwili obecnej czyli ogromnego popytu na materiały budowlane poszli na skróty czyli ilość kosztem jakości, ale wątpię aby tak było bo by się za reklamację nie wypłacili.
Podejrzewam, że pan z hurtowni chce wcisnąć mniej chodliwą dachówkę bo otrzyma wcześniej pieniądze a nie dopiero w przyszłym roku.

----------


## monikach

Serdeczne dzięki za wszystkie odpowiedzi   :smile: 

Też podejrzewałam, że gość chce _opchnąć_ to co ma na stanie i wciska kit. Z tym, że właściciel tej hurtowni jest znajomym znajomego, więc nie wiem co o nim myśleć   :Roll:   :Confused:  ...poza tym powiedział: _proszę bardzo możemy zamówić, ale_...no właśnie ...to _ale_ sieje zamęt... Cóż, zapytam w innej hurtowni jaki mają stosunek do Siriusa   :Wink2:   :smile: ..

----------


## czandra

> Serdeczne dzięki za wszystkie odpowiedzi  
> 
> Też podejrzewałam, że gość chce _opchnąć_ to co ma na stanie i wciska kit. Z tym, że właściciel tej hurtowni jest znajomym znajomego, więc nie wiem co o nim myśleć    ...poza tym powiedział: _proszę bardzo możemy zamówić, ale_...no właśnie ...to _ale_ sieje zamęt... Cóż, zapytam w innej hurtowni jaki mają stosunek do Siriusa   ..


Monika, jaką dostałaś ofertę cenową na tego Siriusa? Dziś znalazłam hurtownię, gdzie jest w cenie 37 zł za m2 - angobowana. Czas oczekiwania ok. 1 miesiąc.

----------


## monikach

> Monika, jaką dostałaś ofertę cenową na tego Siriusa? Dziś znalazłam hurtownię, gdzie jest w cenie 37 zł za m2 - angobowana. Czas oczekiwania ok. 1 miesiąc.


W wyżej omawianej   :Wink2:   hurtowni jest w cenie 36,86 czyli podobnej do tej, którą znalazłaś. Z tym, że podobno nie dostępna w tym roku  :Confused:  ...dzwoniłam do kilku i tam to samo...przyjmują zamówienia na przyszły rok   :ohmy:   :Roll:  ...

----------


## czandra

> Napisał czandra
> 
> Monika, jaką dostałaś ofertę cenową na tego Siriusa? Dziś znalazłam hurtownię, gdzie jest w cenie 37 zł za m2 - angobowana. Czas oczekiwania ok. 1 miesiąc.
> 
> 
> W wyżej omawianej    hurtowni jest w cenie 36,86 czyli podobnej do tej, którą znalazłaś. Z tym, że podobno nie dostępna w tym roku  ...dzwoniłam do kilku i tam to samo...przyjmują zamówienia na przyszły rok    ...


To ciekawe z tą dostępnością. Teraz praktycznie wszystkie materiały są od ręki lub z bardzo szybkim terminem. Może powinnaś poszukać w innych hurtowniach. Moim zdaniem nikt nie zagwarantuje ci ceny, przy tak długim terminie realizacji. Co do ceny, to mnie uspokoiłaś.   :big grin:

----------


## rael_ww

Czy to są ceny brutto po rabacie?

W aktualnym cenniku Rupp metr kwadratowy miedzianej angoby Siriusa jest za 46,05zł

----------


## monikach

Nie wiem jak często aktualizowane są cenniki, ale w moim od 1.02.2007 jest cena, którą wcześniej podałam i tej ceny trzyma się hurtownia w której byłam.

O rabacie możemy porozmawiać jak już będziemy zdecydowani...czyli jest szansa, że trochę urwiemy   :Wink2:   :big grin:  ...

----------


## rael_ww

W tym roku producenci często zmieniali cenniki  :sad: 

Ważny od 01.08.2007 cennik Rupp'a możesz pobrać ze strony producenta.

http://www.ruppceramika.ic.pl/images/cennik.pdf

Czy 37zł to jest cena netto, czy brutto?

----------


## monikach

> Czy 37zł to jest cena netto, czy brutto?


...brutto  :smile:  ...

----------


## rael_ww

Monikach, Czandra... macie jakieś nowe przemyślenia na temat Rupp'a Siriusa... cen i jakości aktualnej produkcji?

----------


## andy_n

Czy zastanawialiście się nad wyborem: Rupp Ceramika Sirius 13 miedziany czy ceglasty?
W katalogu te dwa kolory wyglądają podobnie. A jak to jest w rzeczywistości?
Ma ktoś jakieś zdjęcia dachów z tymi kolorami?

----------


## ZŁoty Róg

Ja mam ruppa Sirius czerwień ceglastą angoba. Też zastanawialiśmy sie nad tą lub miedzianą, ale ceglasta jest wg mnie jakaś taka bardziej wesoła. Różnica pomiędzy nimi jest znaczna.Pozdro.

----------


## rael_ww

> Ja mam ruppa Sirius czerwień ceglastą angoba. Też zastanawialiśmy sie nad tą lub miedzianą, ale ceglasta jest wg mnie jakaś taka bardziej wesoła. Różnica pomiędzy nimi jest znaczna.Pozdro.


Kiedy kupowałeś dachówkę i w jakiej cenie dostałeś podstawową?

----------


## andy_n

> Ja mam ruppa Sirius czerwień ceglastą angoba. Też zastanawialiśmy sie nad tą lub miedzianą, ale ceglasta jest wg mnie jakaś taka bardziej wesoła. Różnica pomiędzy nimi jest znaczna.Pozdro.


A możesz podesłać jakieś fotki z Twoim dachem?

----------


## ZŁoty Róg

Kupowałem w marcu 2004. Jeszcze z 7 % Vatem  :big grin:  .
Choć to nie ma pewnie sensu to podaje ówczesne ceny.
Sirius czerwień ceglana angobowana.

d.Sirius podstawowa 2,42 brutto
d.Sirius bok 16,27 brutto
gąsior satte z klamra l 11,18
trójnik 144,55
gąsior sattel muszla z deklem 31 zł brutto
tasma kalenicowa310 mm  17,85 mb

Jesli chodiz o fotki to oczywiście mam ich cała masę. ale w razie nie sprostania wrzucenia je na forum podaj mi maila to wyśle Ci jutro po południu(wczesniej sie nie da, bo  muszę pogrzebać w archiwum.) Pozdrawiam..

----------


## ZŁoty Róg

wysłałem wam na maila.hej

----------


## czandra

Dzięki, właśnie podziwiamy  :big grin:  

Hej!

----------


## andy_n

Więc chyba pomyliłem siriusa miedzianego  i ceglanego.
Wydawało mi się, że na jednym dachu widzę miedziany, ale już wiem, że widziałem ceglany  :Wink2:  

Dzięki

----------


## Grazia-Ol

> Ma ktoś jakieś zdjęcia dachów z tymi kolorami?


  :big grin:  Ja mam Siriusa 13 miedziana, angoba. Daj numer Twojej skrzynki to przyśle ci foto  :Wink2:   domu, rzecz jasna

----------


## czandra

> Ma ktoś jakieś zdjęcia dachów z tymi kolorami?
> 			
> 		
> 
>   Ja mam Siriusa 13 miedziana, angoba. Daj numer Twojej skrzynki to przyśle ci foto   domu, rzecz jasna


Ja poproszę. Maila podaję na priva. Z góry dziękuję.

Pzdr.

----------


## mike01

Witam,

Szukalem na forum ale niestety nie ma zdjec z dachwka RuppCeraika Rubin 13 w kolorze kasztanowym.
Jesli macie swoje dachy z ta dachowka zamiescie prosze ich zdjecia.

Pozdro

----------


## AleXia78

Wiecej zdjęc na http://forum.muratordom.pl/kolejna-k...ku,t129687.htm
Zapraszam


Pozdrawiam 
AleXia

----------


## mrruk2007

Witam, Czy ktoś z szanownych forumowiczów kładł ostatnio angobowaną karpiówkę Opal Rupp Ceramika? Na ile trwała jest angoba i czy pojawiają się odpryski? Kolor bardzo mi się podoba, ale zastanawiam się nad jakością. Jak słyszałem jedyną karpiówką barwioną w masie ma Creaton. Czy warto dopłacać do Creatona?

Pozdrawiam

----------


## mrruk2007

up

----------


## mrruk2007

Czy naprawdę nikt nie kładł karpiówki? Wszyscy Creatona?  :oops:

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Kładłem obie. RuppCeramika praktycznie idealna z Creatonem bywa różnie. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## revalidon

o jakim kolorze mówisz..?

----------


## mrruk2007

Dziękuję za odpowiedź.   :smile:  Będę kładł antracytową angobę.

Pozdrawiam

----------


## DorciaIQ

Też mi się ta antracytowa angoba Ruppa podoba (o, nawt się rymuje  :Wink2:  ) ale tyle jest negatywnych wypowiedzi na forum o Ruppie, że sama już nie wiem... Niby nie o karpiówce, ale jednak - czy można ufać tej firmie?   :Confused:

----------


## piop

Ja w styczniu  będę  miał układaną karpiówkę Rupp Ceramika angoba miedź czerwona  :smile:

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

> ... tyle jest negatywnych wypowiedzi na forum o Ruppie, że sama już nie wiem... Niby nie o karpiówce, ale jednak - czy można ufać tej firmie?


A tak konkretnie to ile? Firma ma ustabilizowaną pozycję na rynku. Przy tak dużej produkcji zawsze może się trafić jakaś partia wadliwa ale od tego jest gwarancja?! Ważne aby zakup był dokonany w renomowanej hurtowni pokryć dachowych lub przez dekarza. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## DorciaIQ

Hmmm no to chyba się zdecyduję, bo cena jest całkiem całkiem  :smile: 
Dzięki

----------


## Xpiter

Czy ktoś ma może tę dachówkę? Ja mam zamówioną(bedzie za tydzień) wersję czarny brylant i byłbym bardzo wdzięczny, gdyby ktoś przesłał mi jakieś zdjęcia, na co trzeba przy niej zwrócić uwagę, itp. 
Z góry dziękuję.

----------


## Xpiter

Ma ktoś zdjęcia dachu z dachówką cramiczną Ruppceramika Rubin 13(13V)? Najbardziej interesują mnie kolory czarny kryształ i czarny brylant.

----------


## malgosia0023

zerknij tutaj
http://forum.muratordom.pl/pokazcie-...chy,t81343.htm

----------


## Xpiter

A tą galerię to już całą przejrzałem, ale nic nie znalazłem...  :sad:

----------


## diosss

Po długich przemyśleniach zakupiłem produkt Ruppceramika Sirius 13 kolor antracyt na swój ponad 300 metrowy dach. Przy wyborze kierowałem się jakością materiału, opiniami i względami estetycznymi.

Niestety każda zakupiona przeze mnie dachówka miała widoczne uszkodzenie ,,na fali’’ antracytowej angoby i widoczny w tym miejscu kolor brązowej masy dachówki - rysę około 1 cm, szerokości do 3 mm.

Postanowiłem zareklamować produkt u producenta. Powołując się na Dz. U. Nr 141, poz. 1176 żądałem wymiany towaru na nowy bądź obniżenie ceny zakupionego towaru. Producent odrzucił moją reklamację powołując się na polską normę, która to mówi:

,Cechy  powierzchni  i  fałdy  opisane  3.5.7,  3.5.8 nie stanowią wad.
Dotyczy to również ewentualnych zadrapań, odprysków  i  śladów  otarcia,
które  powstały na dachówkach podczas produkcji, pakowania, przekładania
lub prac transportowych''

Jednakże  przy  tak liberalnym zapisie produkt mógłby zostać dostarczony
do klienta w stanie: 90% powierzchni pokrytej  rysami,  licznych  odpryskach  i nie podlegałoby to reklamacji.

Poprosiłem o pomoc federację konsumenta, która to wystosowała następujące pismo do Ruppceramika:

Państwa odpowiedź na pismo reklamacyjne opiera się na błędnym rozumieniu obowiązujących przepisów  prawa.  
Konsument został wprowadzony w błąd przez Państwa uzasadnienie, gdyż zgodnie z art.  5 ust. 3 ustawy z dnia 12 września 2002 r. o normalizacji (Dz.U. 2002  nr  169 poz. 1386 z późn. zm.) stosowanie Polskich Norm  jest  dobrowolne.  Od  dnia wejścia w życie w/w ustawy,  tj.  1  stycznia  2003  r.,  w  polskim  prawie zaczęła obowiązywać zasada nieobowiązkowości stosowania  norm.  Jeżeli  więc przepisy  szczególne  nie   stanowią   inaczej,   nie   istnieje   obowiązek postępowania zgodnie z daną normą.
      Ponadto,  normy  te  nie  są  przepisami   prawa,   lecz   dokumentami
technicznymi przeznaczonymi do powszechnego i dobrowolnego stosowania  przez wszystkie zainteresowane strony. W związku  z  tym,  żeby  przywołana  przez Państwo norma wiązała również konsumenta,  powinna  zostać  wcześniej  przez Państwa klienta zaakceptowana i przyjęta. Przepisy w/w  normy  wiązałyby strony  tylko  w  przypadku,  gdyby  obowiązywały  na   podstawie   przepisu szczególnego, o ile ten przepis bezpośrednio  odwoływał  by  się  do  wymogu stosowania Polskiej  Normy.  W  przedmiotowej  sprawie,  żaden  przepis  nie nakłada na strony obowiązku stosowania w/w normy dotyczącej dachówek.
      W związku z powyższym, Federacja Konsumentów stoi  na  stanowisku,  iż
reklamacja Pana X jest zasadna i powinna zostać uznana  zgodnie
z ustawą z dnia 27 lipca 2002 r. (Dz.U. 2002 nr 141 poz. 1176 z późn. zm.)


Niestety powyższa interwencja nie pomogła. Przedstawiciel nadal uważa, że jego produkt jest zgodny z oczekiwaniami klienta.

Na chwilę obecną nadal prowadzę dialog z omawianą firmą, jednakże ich stanowisko jest niezmienne.

Przede wszystkim ostrzegam przyszłych użytkowników przed zakupem dachówki z firmy Ruppceramika. Ja z całą pewnością drugi raz nie zdecydowałbym się na zakup tego towaru.

Również proszę o informację, czy ktoś z szanownych użytkowników miał podobny problem i udało mu się pozytywnie zakończyć ścieżkę reklamacyjną. Wszelkie wskazówki w dalszej rozmowie z producentem będą mile widziane.

Postaram się na bieżąco informować o statusie mojej sprawy jak i cyklicznie odświeżać wątek w celach informacyjnych.

----------


## sql

podłączam się pod wątek - miałem to samo.
wieczorem opiszę swoją sytuację.
kilka dni temu dostałem ponowną odmowę zrobienia czegokolwiek (np. rabat) za identyczne uszkodzenia.
broni jeszcze nie złożyłem  :smile: .

----------


## hojnorek

ja mam tak samo ale nawet nie silę się na reklamację  :smile: 
z dołu nie widać, a przez połaciówki wolę patrzyć na... ogórd  :smile:

----------


## diosss

Czy temat jest również znajomy osobą?

----------


## pierwek

> Czy temat jest również znajomy osobą?


  :ohmy:  ----- eeeee ale osochodzi?   :Roll:

----------


## cieszynianka

Chyba z nimi coś nie tak, bo:

http://forum.muratordom.pl/dachowka-...t=ruppceramika

http://forum.muratordom.pl/reklamacj...t=ruppceramika

http://forum.muratordom.pl/drodzy-fo...t=ruppceramika

http://forum.muratordom.pl/czy-ktos-...t=ruppceramika

 :Roll:

----------


## Ramot

robimy zakłady, kiedy i ten wątek zniknie z forum?
Rupp to pewnie też reklamodawca Muratora, a o takich źle pisać не надo...   :Confused:

----------


## Świerzak

Ja miałem tak samo... obita każda jedna dachówka... na fali..
Nie reklamowałem.. b ot obyła juz druga partia jaka pojawiła sie u mnie na budowie. Pierwszą był Koramik ( jesli tak to się pisze  :smile:   renesans L-15 ..
Reklamacje tej pierwszej powiedzmy ze mi uznano ( miała nie dolane zamki)
- pisze "powiedzmy ze uznano" gdyz zobaczyłem to tuż po rozładunku i powiedziałem kierowcy że mu nie zapłace dopóki tego nie ogladnie rzeczoznawca... a potem stwierdziłem że cokolwiek by nie powiedział to ja i tak jej nie chce ..więc.. ją zabrali..
Potem kupiłem Ruupa .. ale juz nie miałem czasu  zeby sie bawić w reklamacje..
Dla pocieszenia powiem Wam że na dachu tego nie widac..
A z dachówkami jest tak.. że najlepiej je oglądnąć przed zapłaceniam

----------


## enickman

o w mordę
zakupiłem właśnie taką dachówkę - dziś przelałem pieniądze
No to mogą być niezłe jaja

----------


## Wirecki

Jak to takie gówno to nie rozumiem domagających się obniżenia ceny. Za pół ceny chcecie to mieć u siebie, a w normalniej cenie - nie? 
sql - miałeś coś dodać...

----------


## diosss

Nie chcemy mieć tego u siebie. Chętnie zaproszę firmę do zabrania tego produktu i położenia wolnego od wad. Jednakże przy obecnej polityce firmy jest to niemożliwe. I walczymy o upust, gdyż to nie jest towar I gatunku.

Pozdrawiam.

----------


## cieszynianka

> Nie chcemy mieć tego u siebie. Chętnie zaproszę firmę do zabrania tego produktu i położenia wolnego od wad. Jednakże przy obecnej polityce firmy jest to niemożliwe. I walczymy o upust, *gdyż to nie jest towar I gatunku.*
> Pozdrawiam.


Hmmm, ale jeśli towar był w II gatunku ze względu na te własnie usterki i cena była z tego powodu niższa, to nie wiem czy coś wskórasz.
Kupowaliśmy płytki do garderoby i "komputerowni" w II gatunku, były tańsze, ale część z nich miała wady i z tego względu była przeceniona, więc nie byłoby możliwe reklamowanie tych wad, skoro były powodem przeceny   :Roll:

----------


## EZS

cieszynianka, ja zrozumiałam, ze towar był sprzedany jako I gatunek ale wygląd ma gatunku II. I stąd walczą o upust. Żeby się wygląd z klasyfikacją zgodził. 
jak dobrze, że mam Tondach. Jaki ładny i bez problemów   :Lol:

----------


## cieszynianka

> cieszynianka, ja zrozumiałam, *ze towar był sprzedany jako I gatunek ale wygląd ma gatunku II.* I stąd walczą o upust. Żeby się wygląd z klasyfikacją zgodził. 
> jak dobrze, że mam Tondach. Jaki ładny i bez problemów


Jeśli tak, to bój na całego   :Evil:  
Może coś niezbyt dokładnie doczytałam   :oops:  , ale jeśli sprzedane jako I sort to zmienia postać rzeczy.
Może poprosimy *dioss* o informację w tej sprawie   :Wink2:

----------


## aniawmuratorze

życzę sukcesów w boju   :big grin:  
ja na miejscu takiej firmy wymienilabym towar bez szemrania żeby krzyk się nie zrobił  wokół chłamu który wprowadzono na rynek   :Roll:

----------


## cieszynianka

> życzę sukcesów w boju   
> ja na miejscu takiej firmy wymienilabym towar bez szemrania żeby krzyk się nie zrobił  wokół chłamu który wprowadzono na rynek


Tak, o ile był sprzedawany jako I, a nie II gatunek   :Roll:

----------


## diosss

> Tak, o ile był sprzedawany jako I, a nie II gatunek


Oczywiście, towar został zakupiony jako pełnowartościowy. I tak na chwilę obecną traktowany jest przez producenta pomimo tego, że każda z 4000 dachówek jest porysowana.

Również uważam, że taki towar nie powinien trafić do klienta. Podobnie uważa federacja konsumenta. Tylko producent wyraźnie podkreśla, że wsio jest ok. Przecież jest zgodne z polską normą. Żart.

Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Z tym "chłamem" to lekka przesada. Oczywiście nie jest to wada dachówki a jedynie jakieś pogorszenie walorów estetycznych. Nie byłoby sprawy gdyby takie dachówki były eksponowane na wystawkach w hurtowniach. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## cieszynianka

> Napisał cieszynianka
> 
> 
> Tak, o ile był sprzedawany jako I, a nie II gatunek  
> 
> 
> Oczywiście, towar został zakupiony jako pełnowartościowy. I tak na chwilę obecną traktowany jest przez producenta pomimo tego, że każda z 4000 dachówek jest porysowana.
> 
> Również uważam, że taki towar nie powinien trafić do klienta. Podobnie uważa federacja konsumenta. Tylko producent wyraźnie podkreśla, że wsio jest ok. Przecież jest zgodne z polską normą. Żart.
> ...


Tu by się *sSiwy* przydał, on się w tych sprawach doskonale orientuje   :Roll:  
Ja będę trzyamć kciuki, żeby Wam się udało sprawę po Waszej myśli załatwić   :Roll:

----------


## sSiwy12

Tu są dwa zagadnienia.
1.	Czy dachówka spełnia wymagania (PN lub norm zakładowych, lub innego dokumentu dotyczącego jakości) przyjętych przez firmę do oceny własnego wyrobu w zakresie jakości.

W tym przypadku, zapewne spełnia wymagania, dotyczące produktu pełnowartościowego, umownie nazwanym I gatunkiem.
I tu nikt nic nie wskóra.

2.	Roszczenie że towar nie jest zgodny z umową powinno opierać się, moim zdaniem, na Art.4.3



> Art. 4.
> 3. W przypadkach nieobjętych ust. 2, domniemywa się, że towar konsumpcyjny
> jest zgodny z umową, jeżeli nadaje się do celu, do jakiego tego rodzaju towar
> jest zwykle używany oraz *gdy jego właściwości* odpowiadają właściwościom
> cechującym towar tego rodzaju. Takie samo domniemanie przyjmuje się, gdy
> towar odpowiada oczekiwaniom dotyczącym towaru tego rodzaju, opartym na
> składanych publicznie zapewnieniach sprzedawcy, producenta lub jego przedstawiciela;
> w szczególności uwzględnia się zapewnienia, wyrażone w oznakowaniu
> towaru *lub reklamie*, odnoszące się do właściwości towaru, w tym także
> terminu, w jakim towar ma je zachować.


I tu ewidentnie ciała dał przedstawiciel Federacji, bo ten zarzut jest bardzo trudny do obalenia przez producenta.

----------


## diosss

> 2.	Roszczenie że towar nie jest zgodny z umową powinno opierać się, moim zdaniem, na Art.4.3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				 Art. 4.
> 3. W przypadkach nieobjętych ust. 2, domniemywa się, że towar konsumpcyjny
> jest zgodny z umową, jeżeli nadaje się do celu, do jakiego tego rodzaju towar
> ...


Dlaczego Federacja dała ciała? Nie powołała się na w/w zapis?

Z tego co domniemam powyższe stwierdzenie staje w naszej/mojej obronie?

Pozdrawiam.

----------


## sSiwy12

> Dlaczego Federacja dała ciała? Nie powołała się na w/w zapis?
> 
> Z tego co domniemam powyższe stwierdzenie staje w naszej/mojej obronie?
> 
> Pozdrawiam.


Dokładnie.

----------


## Bazhyl

Jak dobrze pamiętam już był tego typu wątek na forum.

Generalnie ciemne dachówki nie barwione w masie zazwyczaj będą porysowane. Byłem w fabryce Rupp'a oglądać jak się to produkuje i nie widzę opcji, by przynajmniej część nie była porysowana. Do tego dochodzi transport, a jak wiecie dachówki są w pakietach i jedna leży na drugiej bez przekładki. Ja kupiłem w kolorze zbliżonym do masy (miedź), więc zasadniczo nie widzę najmniejszych problemów.

----------


## diosss

> Generalnie ciemne dachówki nie barwione w masie zazwyczaj będą porysowane. Byłem w fabryce Rupp'a oglądać jak się to produkuje i nie widzę opcji, by przynajmniej część nie była porysowana. Do tego dochodzi transport, a jak wiecie dachówki są w pakietach i jedna leży na drugiej bez przekładki. Ja kupiłem w kolorze zbliżonym do masy (miedź), więc zasadniczo nie widzę najmniejszych problemów.


W Twoim wypadku to był świadomy wybór. Wiedziałeś, że dostaniesz porysowany towar. W moim/naszym przypadku nikt nie wspomniał słowem o tym, że na każdej dachówce będą rysy.

Skoro jest to takie oczywiste, to producent powinien umieścić tę informację począwszy od folderu do strony internetowej. Uwaga: nasze dachówki mogą/z dużym prawdopodobieństwem zawierać porysowaną powierzchnią. Jest to wynikiem wdrożonej przez nas technologii produkcji.

I nikt nie miałby zastrzeżeń. A tak producent: my o tym wiemy, tylko to nie wpływa na jakość dachówki.

Idąc drogą analogii to jak otrzymam nowy porysowany  samochód z salonu to też jest ok, rysy są płytki  - tylko lakier. Spełniamy wszystkie normy odnośnie emisji spalin, aerodynamiki itp.

Po raz kolejny powiem, to jest jakiś żart.  

Pozdrawiam.

----------


## sSiwy12

Właśnie dlatego, moim zdaniem – oczywiście, składając reklamację należy podnieść walor estetyczny, bo jest on jednym z czynników (a często najważniejszym) wpływającym na wybór właśnie takiej a nie innej dachówki. Tu nie ma norm, ani innych ustaleń, na które może się powołać producent. Będzie udupiony, jeśli wykaże się, że np. na „wystawce” nie ma ani jednej dachówki z podobnymi wadami estetycznymi, bo to jest świadome wprowadzanie w błąd inwestora.

----------


## Bazhyl

> W Twoim wypadku to był świadomy wybór. Wiedziałeś, że dostaniesz porysowany towar. W moim/naszym przypadku nikt nie wspomniał słowem o tym, że na każdej dachówce będą rysy.


Nie napisałem, że mam porysowany towar, twierdzę jedynie, że na ciemnych dachówkach widać dokładnie każdą rysę.

----------


## anzys

> a jak wiecie dachówki są w pakietach i jedna leży na drugiej bez przekładki. Ja kupiłem w kolorze zbliżonym do masy (miedź), więc zasadniczo nie widzę najmniejszych problemów.


hmm ja też kupiłem syriusz 13 "miedź" i każdy poziom dachówek na palecie miał przekładki.

----------


## Bazhyl

> ...jedna (dachówka) leży na drugiej bez przekładki...


U mnie dachówki były na palecie w pakietach, a nie układane poziomami. Dopiero pakiety były poukładane jeden na drugim.

----------


## enickman

Witam,

Jako, że już zapłaciłem za tą dachówkę, to pojechałem ją jeszcze raz obejrzeć na wystawce w składzie budowlanym (umówiłem się, że jakby co to dostaję zwrot pieniędzy albo zamieniam na inną - np. Robena)

Każda jedna dachówka miała dokładnie taką samą rysę - brak angoby
Z jednego metra było to widoczne doskonale, z 5 metrów - też, bo o tym wiedziałem. Z daleszej odległości stawało się nie widoczne - do tego dachówka na wystawce ułożona była od samej ziemi - podejrzewam, że na dachu już z 5 metrów byłby problem z dostrzeżeniem tego.
Pozedłem jeszcze raz zobaczyć wystawkę Robena i ... postanowiłem nie zmieniać zamówienia

----------


## diosss

Federacja konsumenta odwołała się od ponownej reklamacji firmy Ruppceramika.

Czekam na odp. producenta, nie omieszkam zamieścić ją na forum Choć czuję, przez skórę, że ograniczą się do: ,,podtrzymujemy swoje stanowisko'' i żadne wyjaśnienia nie są konieczne...

----------


## enickman

zawsze możesz iść do sądu

----------


## art1111

http://gospodarka.gazeta.pl/gospodar...1,4671732.html
http://www.uokik.gov.pl/pl/ochrona_konsumentow/spsk/
http://prawa-konsumenta.wieszjak.pl/...sumenckie.html

----------


## Pazurek

Też mam Rupp Ceramikę w kolorze antracyt.
Dachówka jest barwiona w masie, owszem, ale w kolorze brazowym. Antracytem jest pomalowana z góry. Gdybym chciał mieć dach brązowy, nie byłoby problemu.

Ja olałem temat reklamacji. W miejscach gdzie dachówka jest cięta porobię zaprawki zwykłą farbą. W miejscach większych odprysków również. 
Pic polega właśnie na tym, że z dołu nic nie widać, tym bardziej, że przez zimę dach troszkę zaśniedzieje i wszystko się zleje w jeden kolor.

----------


## perm

> Też mam Rupp Ceramikę w kolorze antracyt.
> Dachówka jest barwiona w masie, owszem, ale w kolorze brazowym. Antracytem jest pomalowana z góry. Gdybym chciał mieć dach brązowy, nie byłoby problemu.
> 
> Ja olałem temat reklamacji. W miejscach gdzie dachówka jest cięta porobię zaprawki zwykłą farbą. W miejscach większych odprysków również. 
> Pic polega właśnie na tym, że z dołu nic nie widać, tym bardziej, że przez zimę dach troszkę zaśniedzieje i wszystko się zleje w jeden kolor.


Gdyby tak ten producent do partii dachówek dodawał gratis farbkę i instrukcję to byłoby to takie ludzkie podejscie do klienta, no nie?   :big grin:

----------


## aniawmuratorze

> Federacja konsumenta odwołała się od ponownej reklamacji firmy Ruppceramika.
> 
> Czekam na odp. producenta, nie omieszkam zamieścić ją na forum Choć czuję, przez skórę, że ograniczą się do: ,,podtrzymujemy swoje stanowisko'' i żadne wyjaśnienia nie są konieczne...


trzymam kciuki   :big grin:

----------


## Pazurek

> Gdyby tak ten producent do partii dachówek dodawał gratis farbkę i instrukcję to byłoby to takie ludzkie podejscie do klienta, no nie?


Nie twierdzę, że mi to nie przeszkadza.

Po prostu nie chce mi się wojować z reklamacją, wolę szybko pokryć dach.

Żeby wszystko było OK, dachówka powinna być barwiona w masie w kolorze docelowym. Ubytki i odpryski zawsze będą - ze względu na to, że to jest ceramika i każda dachówna trochę waży. Na palecie w trakcie transportu wszystko pracuje, tak więc zawsze będzie coś nie tak.

Może producent powinien wsadzać każdą dachóweczkę w kopertę bąbelkową...  :smile:

----------


## enickman

akurat w przypadku Ruppa to problem tkwi w technologii produkcji
dachówki wypalane są "na stojąco" 
- plusem tego jest to, że bardziej trzymają wymiar (są mniej krzywe niż np. taki Roben)
 - minusem jest to, że w miejscu podparcia (uchwytu?) nie są pokryte angobą

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

> ...Dachówka jest barwiona w masie, owszem, ale w kolorze brazowym. Antracytem jest pomalowana z góry. Gdybym chciał mieć dach brązowy, nie byłoby problemu.


Przy antracycie też nie ma problemu gdyż patrząc z dołu nie odróżnisz koloru i nie pisz, że wcześniej o tym fakcie nie wiedziałeś gdyż to można stwierdzić w każdej hurtowni. A gdy Ci to tak przeszkadza to można było kupić dachówkę innego producenta a nie wymyślać teraz problemu, którego nie ma. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## enickman

bardzo sobie cenię Pana wpisy na tym forum, ale tym razem to moim zdaniem nie popisał się Pan - z całym szacunkiem, 
nie jest Pan w stanie decydować o tym, czy kupujący ma z tym problem, czy też nie, bo jest to problem natury estetycznej (a takie funkcje dachówka też, a może przede wszystkim spełniać powinna)
być może gdy kupi Pan np. czajnik elektryczny i po rozpakowaniu w domu stwierdzi Pan, że widać miejsca, w których tak zwany plastik był odcinany od formy, to wzruszy Pan ramionami i stwierdzi, że wodę i tak zagrzeje, ale są ludzie, dla których estetyka jest równie ważna jak nie ważniejsza (zwłaszcza gdy chodzi o dom na całe życie)
i proszę tutaj nie wypisywać, że kupujący wiedział, bo żaden sprzedawca o tym nie mówi, a na wystawkach są z reguły dachówki z mniejszymi przetarciami lub bez
ponadto - jeżeli w super markecie widzi Pan drzwi na wystawie, które są lekko obite, bo są tam już rok to chyba nie spodziewa się Pan, że przyjadą po zakupie do Pana takie same i będą Panu mówić - przecież Pan widział wzór w sklepie

----------


## Pazurek

> Przy antracycie też nie ma problemu gdyż patrząc z dołu nie odróżnisz koloru i nie pisz, że wcześniej o tym fakcie nie wiedziałeś gdyż to można stwierdzić w każdej hurtowni. A gdy Ci to tak przeszkadza to można było kupić dachówkę innego producenta a nie wymyślać teraz problemu, którego nie ma. Pozdrawiam.


Jakie wymyślanie problemu ?

Problem polega na tym, że dachówka ma odpryski, a tu chyba coś nie tak.

----------


## diosss

> Przy antracycie też nie ma problemu gdyż patrząc z dołu nie odróżnisz koloru i nie pisz, że wcześniej o tym fakcie nie wiedziałeś gdyż to można stwierdzić w każdej hurtowni. A gdy Ci to tak przeszkadza to można było kupić dachówkę innego producenta a nie wymyślać teraz problemu, którego nie ma. Pozdrawiam.


Przede wszystkim chciałbym podkreślić, że darzę Pana Andrzeja zasłużonym szacunkiem. 

Zdecydowanie i kategorycznie nie zgodzę się takim stanowiskiem.
Na wystawie sklepowej, w moim przypadku, były dachówki bez wady (zarysowania). Sprzedawca, producent (pomimo wcześniejszych rozmów jaki produkt mam wybrać <<rubin vs sirius>>) nie wspomniał na temat tej wady wizualnej produktu. Dachówkę wcześniej oglądałem również na dachu u koleżanki i proszę mi uwierzyć nie zauważyłem żadnej rysy.

Tak, zgadzam się że rysy są mniej widoczne z ,,gruntu''. Jednakże wyglądając przez okno dachowe nie da się ukryć ponad 1000 rys, które widzę na południowej połaci.

Jeśli miałbym kolejną szansę na wybór produktu na pokrycie dachu z całą pewnością nie byłby to produkt Ruppceramiki.

Nie dorośliśmy do szanowania klienta w dobie młodego kapitalizmu. W cywilizowanych gospodarkach nawet przy zakupie gorące napoju na wieczku jest ostrzeżenie informacyjne:.,,uwaga w środku znajduje się gorący napój''. 
Jeśli Panie Andrzeju ta informacja jest dla Pana tak oczywista, to proszę swoim autorytetem wpłynąć na zmianę katalogu firmy Ruppceramika i dodanie informacji: ,,Na naszych produktach możliwe jest zarysowanie wynikające z technologii produkcji, poniżej przykładowe zdjęcie''.

Z wyrazami szacunku,
diosss

----------


## misiakulka

to jak jest z tym barwieniem w masie. mnie sprzedawca potwierdza że rupp sirius antracyt jest barwiony w masie. no a wy piszecie że nie. to jest czy nie?

----------


## Pazurek

Jest barwiony w masie, ale brązowej. Antracytem pomalowany jest tylko spód dachówki.

----------


## widmoboy

Też jestem szczęśliwym w nieszczęsciu posiadaczem uszkodzonej moim zadaniem dachówki. Oczywiście reklamowałem towar ale jak sie domyślacie bez efektu. Kolejne pisma nie dały rezultatu i sobie odpuściłem.
Tak własnie traktują nas produceńci, nie wspominając o dystrybutorach tej dachówki. Oby sprzedać a potem nich sie martwi kupujący. 
Ciekaw jestem czy w podobny sposób traktuje się inwestora w Niemczech. Pokazać mu co innego a co innego dostarczyć. Jestem przekonany ,że podobna sytuacja nie miała by miejsca.

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

> Jest barwiony w masie, ale brązowej. Antracytem pomalowany jest tylko spód dachówki.


Tak dla formalności nie spód a wierzch. A wracając do meritum to Twoje słowa: "gdym chciał mieć dach brązowy to nie byłoby problemu". Twoja wypowiedź, do której się odniosłem nie dotyczyła odprysków tylko barwienia w masie nie na czarno tylko na ciemny brąz. Podtrzymuję więc swoją opinię, że jest to szukanie problemu, którego niema gdyż nawet przy niskim dachu cięcia dachówek w koszu przy oknach czy przy kominach nie są widoczne! Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

> ...Jeśli Panie Andrzeju ta informacja jest dla Pana tak oczywista, to proszę swoim autorytetem wpłynąć na zmianę katalogu firmy Ruppceramika i dodanie informacji: ,,Na naszych produktach możliwe jest zarysowanie wynikające z technologii produkcji, poniżej przykładowe zdjęcie''...


Oczywiście, że jest oczywista!   :Wink2:   Jak już kiedyś wspomniałem nie byłoby żadnego problemu gdyby na wystawkach w hurtowniach były prezentowane normalne dachówki a nie wypieszczone! Podobnie na targach gdzie w świetle reflektorów przyciągają uwagę zwiedzających piękne dachówki po liftingu. Z mojego doświadczenia wynika, że nie ma firmy, która by miała idealne dachówki pod każdym względem. Pamiętajmy, że to tylko wypalona glina choć uszlachetniona ale tylko glina. Pozdrawiam.

P.S.
Bardzo dziękuję za uznanie i miłe słowa kierowane pod moim adresem.

----------


## misiakulka

dziś już rozpakowują palety z syriuszem w antracycie  :big grin:  , oglądam i oglądam, wygrzebyję paczki ze środka palet  :Roll:  , ale na szczęście czyściutko, bez rys  :smile:

----------


## sql

> Oczywiście, że jest oczywista!    Jak już kiedyś wspomniałem nie byłoby żadnego problemu gdyby na wystawkach w hurtowniach były prezentowane normalne dachówki a nie wypieszczone!


a ja uważam, że to zbyt mało!
czy oglądając w salonie samochód i widząc ryskę na drzwiach ktoś podejrzewa, że nowy, kupiony tam samochód w tym modelu też będzie miał rysy na drzwiach?
nie każdy handluje dachami i widzi codziennie miliardy dachówek - dla ludzi, którzy kupują jeden czy dwa dachy w swoim życiu sprawa wygląda inaczej.

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Jakoś nagminnie staramy się porównywać pokrycia dachowe do marek samochodów czy w ogóle do samochodów. Jest to demagogiczne nadużycie! Rysa na powłoce lakierniczej samochodu to  nie wielka wada, natomiast rysa na powłoce dachówki to żadna wada! Pozdrawiam.

----------


## sql

> Jakoś nagminnie staramy się porównywać pokrycia dachowe do marek samochodów czy w ogóle do samochodów. Jest to demagogiczne nadużycie! Rysa na powłoce lakierniczej samochodu to  nie wielka wada, natomiast rysa na powłoce dachówki to żadna wada! Pozdrawiam.


zależy jaki kto ma dach  :smile: ,
jak ktoś ma tylko nakrycie domu, którego nigdy nie obejrzy z odległości bliższej niż 5m, to faktycznie coś takiego jest bez znaczenia,
ja mam 4 duże lukarny + 2 daszki - wyglądając przez okno widzę mnóstwo dachówek na odległość wyciągnięcia ręki,
uważam po prostu, że takie podejście firmy to przemilczenie klientowi ważnej informacji, a to z kolei wprowadzanie go w błąd.

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

No to masz problem gdyż będzie Ci niezmiernie trudno znaleźć idealne pokrycie  :Roll:   :Wink2:  . Pozdrawiam.

----------


## arti.sa

> No to masz problem gdyż będzie Ci niezmiernie trudno znaleźć idealne pokrycie   . Pozdrawiam.


Syrius ceglany jest dla mnie jak idealny  :wink:  Mam lukarny i okna połaciowe.
Swoją drogą też bym się zirytował jak bym miał dach porysowany.
Pan  nie zwraca uwagi zapewne na to bo i większe buble się zdarzają w 3 razy droższych produktach dachowych  :wink:

----------


## enickman

pamiętajmy tylko o jednym - żądamy nieskazitelnych dachówek domniemując, że cena pozostanie taka sama
W przypadku Ruppa wymagałoby to zapewne zmiany technologii produkcji i co za tym idzie zapewne i kosztu

----------


## sql

ja niczego nie żądam  :wink: ,
mi chodzi tylko o to, że nikt o tym słowem nie pisnął, a odwiedziłem po wycenę na pewno więcej niż tuzin składów z dachami,
problem z siriusem antracytowym jest taki, że jest barwiona w masie na brązowo, więc rysa rysą, ale jest ona brązowa!
po prostu gdybym wiedział, że każda jedna dachówka będzie miała brązową dziurę, to kupił bym ceglasty dach - raz że kilka tysiów zostało by mi w kieszeni, a dwa że uszkodzenia by mnie tak nie bolały, bo kolor masy i pokrycia był by taki sam!
tylko o to mi chodzi, nie spodziewam się, że każda dachówka przyjedzie do mnie taksówką w styropianie, a dekarze w białych rękawiczkach układać ją będą na dachu przy akompaniamencie orkiestry.

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

No nie pisz, że widzisz brązową rysę!!! Wmawiasz sobie problem, którego nie ma! No ale to Twój problem. Ciekaw jestem co będzie z płytkami w Twojej łazience? Życzę więcej życiowego podejścia do życia  :Wink2:  . Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Wirecki

> gdybym wiedział, że każda jedna dachówka będzie miała brązową dziurę, to kupił bym ceglasty dach - raz że kilka tysiów zostało by mi w kieszeni, a dwa że uszkodzenia by mnie tak nie bolały, bo kolor masy i pokrycia był by taki sam!


 A do czego pasowałby "ceglasty"? Skoro antracyt jest pod kolor.... 
A druga sprawa - "tuzin składów". Oni w d... mają klientów, którzy tylko biorą wyceny i nie pojawiają się więcej. Jak nie kupowałeś u nich bloczków, cementu, materiału na ściany - to spodziewasz się, że zostaną twoimi przyjaciółmi? Pozdr.

----------


## sql

> No nie pisz, że widzisz brązową rysę!!! Wmawiasz sobie problem, którego nie ma! No ale to Twój problem. Ciekaw jestem co będzie z płytkami w Twojej łazience? Życzę więcej życiowego podejścia do życia  . Pozdrawiam.


ej, plis - naprawę nie czepiam się o pierdoły - po wyjrzeniu z lukarny każda jedna dachówka ma brązową rysę wielkości paznokcia (męskiego!),
przy takiej pogodzie jak teraz to tego nie widać, natomiast przy pełnym słońcu wyglądało to fatalnie i zdania nie zmienię - uważam się zrobiony w balona!




> A do czego pasowałby "ceglasty"? Skoro antracyt jest pod kolor.... 
> A druga sprawa - "tuzin składów". Oni w d... mają klientów, którzy tylko biorą wyceny i nie pojawiają się więcej. Jak nie kupowałeś u nich bloczków, cementu, materiału na ściany - to spodziewasz się, że zostaną twoimi przyjaciółmi? Pozdr.


pod kolor czego? bardzo mi się podobały (do wtedy) antracytowe dachy, to architekt dziabnął mi wizualizację w antracycie i ciut rozjaśnił ściany, natomiast widziałem też wizualizację podobnego domu w ciut wyraźniejszych kolorach i miedzianym dachu i wyglądała też bardzo ładnie (choć wtedy mi się nie podobała).
natomiast jeśli chodzi o składy z dachami, to są na nich tylko rzeczy związane z dachem (dachówki, blacha, rynny, okna dachowe itp) - bloczków, cementu i innych takich nie spotkałem!
nie spodziewam się także, że panowie zostaną moimi przyjaciółmi, natomiast mam prawo spodziewać się, że nie zatają przede mną istotnych kwestii odnośnie towaru, który zamierzam kupić!

----------


## enickman

radzę przy pełnym słońcu mniej wyglądać przez okno a więcej przebywać na świeżym powietrzu w całości  :Smile: 

oni często nie zatajają tego - oni nie zdają sobie z tego sprawy - tak było z moim handlowcem, który zobaczył te rysy dopiero jak je mu pokazałem na wystawie w jego składzie (zresztą dzwonił póxniej do producenta i dopytywał się o co chodzi)

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Dokładnie tak. Zawsze powtarzam, że przed podjęciem ostatecznej decyzji o zakupie jakichkolwiek materiałów na dach warto zasięgnąć opinii dekarza, który ten dach będzie wykonywał. Z całą pewnością nie doszłoby wówczas do wielu frustracji. "sql" myślę a wręcz jestem przekonany, że w perspektywie czasu będziesz zadowolony z wyboru pokrycia swojego dachu gdyż to bardzo dobry produkt. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## sql

> Dokładnie tak. Zawsze powtarzam, że przed podjęciem ostatecznej decyzji o zakupie jakichkolwiek materiałów na dach warto zasięgnąć opinii dekarza, który ten dach będzie wykonywał. Z całą pewnością nie doszłoby wówczas do wielu frustracji. "sql" myślę a wręcz jestem przekonany, że w perspektywie czasu będziesz zadowolony z wyboru pokrycia swojego dachu gdyż to bardzo dobry produkt. Pozdrawiam.


dzięki, mam taką nadzieję  :smile: ,
wiesz - to mój pierwszy dom, więc jak coś nie jest tiptop to mnie boli,
powoli zaczynam się do niego przyzwyczajać  :wink: ,

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Ja to rozumiem i dlatego zmieniłem swoje podejście do domu.
To dom jest dla mnie a nie ja dla domu. U mnie cenzorem wszelkich prac jest żona  :Wink2:  . Pozdrawiam.

----------


## diosss

Ja po kolejnej interwencji Federacji Konsumenta oczekuję na reakcję producenta.

Nie zgodzę się z wypowiedzią pana Adrzeja W., że wszystkie dachówki mają zarysowania (tak to zrozumiałem). Oczywiście nie mówimy tutaj o jednej, dwóch rysach. W czasie zakupu poważnym kontrkandydatem sirius 13 był nelskamp (akurat typ g10) i muszę przyznać, że dachówki były bardzo wysokiej klasy. Powtarzalne i nieuszkodzone. Fakt, są produkty lepiej i gorzej wykonane. Ten (ruppceramika) uważam, że gorszy.

Cóż, nadal liczę na to, że producent potraktuję moją reklamację w należy sposób, i że w przyszłości informacja o rysach znajdzie się w katalogu ku przestrodze przyszłych posiadaczy.

Pozdrawiam.

----------


## diosss

> Ja po kolejnej interwencji Federacji Konsumenta oczekuję na reakcję producenta.
> 
> Cóż, nadal liczę na to, że producent potraktuję moją reklamację w należy sposób, i że w przyszłości informacja o rysach znajdzie się w katalogu ku przestrodze przyszłych posiadaczy.
> 
> Pozdrawiam.


Otrzymałem odpowiedź od firmy Monier. Niestety nadal podtrzymują swoje negatywne stanowisko.

Na chwilę obecną zastanawiam się czy sprawę kierować do sądu. W pierwszej kolejności chciałbym sprawę rozpatrzyć przed sądem konsumenckim.

Niech dla potencjalnych właścicieli dachówki firmy Ruppceramika ten wątek będzie przestrogą.

Pozdrawiam.

----------


## sni6

Ja bym napewno nie odpuścił. Nie widze powodu dla którego miałbym się zadowolić towarem uszkodzonym ( a taki jest gdyz jest porysowany).

Podstawowe pytanie. czy kupujący zamawiał dachówkę z rysami?? czy został poinformowany przed zakupem że dachówka posiada rysy??

Jezeli nie to w mojej opinii dostarczony towar jest wadliwy.

A zdania pana Andrzeja typu:  "Rysa na powłoce lakierniczej samochodu to nie wielka wada, natomiast rysa na powłoce dachówki to żadna wada!" nawet nie warto komentować. Odpowiedz wykonawcy rodem z filmów Barei... Skoro płacę za towar pełnowartosciowy to go wymagam, bo płace za niego MOIMI CIEŻKO ZAROBIONYMI PIENIĘDZMI !!!! A dachówke porysowaną traktuję jako towar uszkodzony. No ale niektórzy potrafią się zadowolić porysowaną dachówką, porysowanym samochodem, porysowaną zoną   :big grin:

----------


## panczurka

> W czasie zakupu poważnym kontrkandydatem sirius 13 był nelskamp (akurat typ g10) i muszę przyznać, że dachówki były bardzo wysokiej klasy. Powtarzalne i nieuszkodzone. Fakt, są produkty lepiej i gorzej wykonane. Ten (ruppceramika) uważam, że gorszy.



Ja miałam przed sobą identyczny wybór: Nelskamp (D15U) oraz RuppCeramika Sirius13. Wybrałam droższy Nalskamp i nie żałuję. Oczywiście były dachówki uszkodzone, ale dokładniej to potłuczone w trakcie transportu z Niemiec (które zresztą nam wymieniono). Poza tym towar bez wad i powtarzalny... Pozdrawiam i życzę powodzenia, bo widzę, że mogłam mieć podobny problem   :Evil:

----------


## Sandacz

> Ja bym napewno nie odpuścił. Nie widze powodu dla którego miałbym się zadowolić towarem uszkodzonym ( a taki jest gdyz jest porysowany).
> 
> Podstawowe pytanie. czy kupujący zamawiał dachówkę z rysami?? czy został poinformowany przed zakupem że dachówka posiada rysy??
> 
> Jezeli nie to w mojej opinii dostarczony towar jest wadliwy.
> 
> A zdania pana Andrzeja typu:  "Rysa na powłoce lakierniczej samochodu to nie wielka wada, natomiast rysa na powłoce dachówki to żadna wada!" nawet nie warto komentować. Odpowiedz wykonawcy rodem z filmów Barei... Skoro płacę za towar pełnowartosciowy to go wymagam, bo płace za niego MOIMI CIEŻKO ZAROBIONYMI PIENIĘDZMI !!!! A dachówke porysowaną traktuję jako towar uszkodzony. No ale niektórzy potrafią się zadowolić porysowaną dachówką, porysowanym samochodem, porysowaną zoną


Muszę Cię zmartwić kolego, ale Pan Andrzej ma zupełną rację, jest to towar jak najbardziej pełnowartościowy (zresztą każdy producent dachówki powie Ci to samo) trudno aby specjalnie dla Ciebie pakowali każdą dachówkę z osobna w karton lub przekładali sztampuchami tudzież innym papierem. Jest na to norma, według której dachówka spełnia wszystkie swoje wymagania. koniec kropka. To że dla Ciebie nie spełnia to trudno, dla wszystkich producentów spełnia..., możesz pisać setki pism, nie wskórasz nic choćbyś nawet do samego Kaczora pisał   :Wink2:  , Nie ty pierwszy i nie ostatni

----------


## Sandacz

[quote="diosss"]Ja po kolejnej interwencji Federacji Konsumenta oczekuję na reakcję producenta.

Nie zgodzę się z wypowiedzią pana Adrzeja W., że wszystkie dachówki mają zarysowania (tak to zrozumiałem). Oczywiście nie mówimy tutaj o jednej, dwóch rysach. W czasie zakupu poważnym kontrkandydatem sirius 13 był nelskamp (akurat typ g10) i muszę przyznać, że dachówki były bardzo wysokiej klasy. Powtarzalne i nieuszkodzone. Fakt, są produkty lepiej i gorzej wykonane. Ten (ruppceramika) uważam, że gorszy.

Cóż, nadal liczę na to, że producent potraktuję moją reklamację w należy sposób, i że w przyszłości informacja o rysach znajdzie się w katalogu ku przestrodze przyszłych posiadaczy.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Większość dachówek je posiada i według normy nie podlega to żadnej reklamacji. a to że Sirius jest jeszcze mniej starannie wykonany, dekarze wiedzą od dość dawna. Najbardziej odporne na zarysowania są dachówki szkliwione, jednak i one ulegają delikatnym obtarciom podczas transportu, jakby mieli wszystkie dachówki przekładać kartonami, to koszt pakowania (robocizna + materiał) przekroczyłby wartość wyprodukowania dachówki, na to nie pozwoli sobie żaden producent dachówki, choćbyście na głowach stawali , czasami udaje się wydębić jakiś drobny rabacik, ale to musi być negocjator światowej klasy   :Wink2:

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

> ...A zdania pana Andrzeja typu:  "Rysa na powłoce lakierniczej samochodu to nie wielka wada, natomiast rysa na powłoce dachówki to żadna wada!" nawet nie warto komentować.


Więc nie komentuj! Przedstawiłeś swoje zdanie ja swoje i na tym koniec. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## diosss

Panowie,

zgodnie z tym co ustaliliśmy rysy nie wynikają z uszkodzeń transportowych, czy też formy pakowania. Jest to cecha produkcyjna. 

Nie wszystkie dachówki ma takie uszkodzenia, nawet na najtańszym robenie tego nie widać, nie wspominając o nelskamp - cena podobna a towar zdecydowanie lepszy.

Nadal będę się upierał przy stwierdzeniu, że sprzedawanie takiego produktu jest łobuzerstwem. Nie ma żadnej informacji w katalogu producenta. Wystawka w punkcie sprzedaży jest bez skazy. I teraz mówicie, że wszyscy to wiedzą. Kto wszyscy? Do tego producent podpiera się polską normą, która w tym temacie jest nader liberalna i nie uwzględnia koloru dachówki.

Nie dam się również przekonać, że wszystko jest OK. Jeśli pozwolą mi na to środki i czas to doprowadzę sprawę do końca. Zasięgnąłem już wstępnej opinii prawniczej, wedle niej jako konsument mam rację i towar powinien zostać wymieniony. Podobną sprawę miał mój kolega z oknami. Zamówił w kolorze z próbnika a następnie przywieźli mu zdecydowanie ciemniejsze. Oczywiście polski przedsiębiorca nie widział problemu, zaś sąd stanął po stronie niedoszłego posiadacza okien.

Jako, że ja założyłem ten wątek to proszę nie szarpać w nim dobrego imienia pana Andrzeja. Reprezentuje on drugą stronę barykady i tym sporze będzie miał pod górkę. Jednakże cieszę się, że zabrał w nim głos.

Pozdrawiam!

----------


## diosss

Panowie,

zgodnie z tym co ustaliliśmy rysy nie wynikają z uszkodzeń transportowych, czy też formy pakowania. Jest to cecha produkcyjna. 

Nie wszystkie dachówki maja takie uszkodzenia, nawet na najtańszym robenie tego nie widać, nie wspominając o nelskamp - cena podobna a towar zdecydowanie lepszy.

Nadal będę się upierał przy stwierdzeniu, że sprzedawanie takiego produktu jest łobuzerstwem. Nie ma żadnej informacji w katalogu producenta. Wystawka w punkcie sprzedaży jest bez skazy. I teraz mówicie, że wszyscy to wiedzą. Kto wszyscy? Do tego producent podpiera się polską normą, która w tym temacie jest nader liberalna i nie uwzględnia koloru dachówki.

Nie dam się również przekonać, że wszystko jest OK. Jeśli pozwolą mi na to środki i czas to doprowadzę sprawę do końca. Zasięgnąłem już wstępnej opinii prawniczej, wedle niej jako konsument mam rację i towar powinien zostać wymieniony. Podobną sprawę miał mój kolega z oknami. Zamówił w kolorze z próbnika a następnie przywieźli mu zdecydowanie ciemniejsze. Oczywiście polski przedsiębiorca nie widział problemu, zaś sąd stanął po stronie niedoszłego posiadacza okien.

Jako, że ja założyłem ten wątek to proszę nie szarpać w nim dobrego imienia pana Andrzeja. Reprezentuje on drugą stronę barykady i tym sporze będzie miał pod górkę. Jednakże cieszę się, że zabrał w nim głos.

Pozdrawiam!

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Dziękuję za miłe słowa  :Wink2:  . Pragnę zaznaczyć, że jestem po tej samej stronie barykady gdyż nie produkuję dachówek a tylko je montuję. Mnie również zależy aby produkt po za innymi walorami spełniał również walory estetyczne, gdyż to ja sprzedaję go swoim klientom. Nigdy nie stosuję drugiego gatunku! Mam oczywiście inne spojrzenie na te sprawy. Całkowicie zgadzam się z opinią, że na wystawce w hurtowni powinna być eksponowana normalna dachówka a nie selekcjonowana. Życzę oczywiście pomyślnego zakończenia sprawy choć w moim przekonaniu jest to mało prawdopodobne a adwokaci będą chcieli pociągnąć trochę kasy. Może warto postawić warunek, że płatność po pozytywnym załatwieniu sprawy. Ciekawe czy na takich warunkach podejmą się jej załatwienia.
Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Tom33Gdynia

Witam
wywnioskowałem podczas czytania tego postu, że p. Andrzej Wilhelmi (gratuluję nazwiska - nadzwyczaj artystyczne) jest na tym forum swoistym autorytetem i posiada wielką wiedzę w temacie dachówek i dekarstwa. Nie ukrywam, że momentami czytając jego wypowiedzi miałem wrażenie, że jest "ambasadorem" marki Rupp Ceramika i jego zadaniem jest przestawić myślenie ludzi oszukanych przez w/w firmę.
Bez urazy p. Andrzeju, ale nie rozumiem kompletnie niektórych pana wypowiedzi, może precyzyjniej mówiąc - zajmowanego stanowiska. Mówiąc dosadnie - My klienci dachówki rupp ceramika Sirius 13 antracyt jesteśmy oszukani. A to, że jedni są estetami inni nie, to, że parametry techniczne są spełnione czy nie - to inny wątek, inny temat.
Jesteśmy oszukani, ponieważ co innego było nam pokazane, oferowane i sprzedane a co innego zostało dostarczone na plac budowy. Zdecydowałem się na zakup tej dachówki pod wpływem informacji od sprzedawcy o technologii ich produkcji, która umożliwia otrzymanie produktu o nowym, bardzo wysokim standardzie jakościowym. Istotna była dla mnie także Informacja o precyzyjnym procesie produkcyjnym, podczas którego używane są znakomite barwniki gwarantujące trwałe i wyjątkowe kolory dachówek. Te informacje zawarte są w materiałach reklamowych wypuszczonych prze firmę RUPP CERAMIKA.

Zgadzam się z panem i także jestem tego zdania, że gdyby każdy z decydujących się (klientów) był świadomy tego, co kupuje, widział, jaka dojedzie do niego dachówka, bo:
- w miejscach sprzedaży powinny być dachówki stanu faktycznego
- sprzedawcy powinni informować - ta dachówka będzie miała takie a takie skazy - bo to wynika z technologii wypalania lub z transportu
 nikt nie mógłby mieć do nikogo pretensji. I byłoby to uczciwe podejście do sprawy. 
Producent wie doskonale o tym jak to wygląda i jest to zamierzony zabieg sprzedaży. Taka polityka sprzedaży
Jest to perfidne podejście do klienta. Wiedzą doskonale (uważam, że mają wręcz to wyliczone), że tylko co poniektórzy będą walczyć zażarcie. Reszta (większość) sobie odpuści. Ale dlaczego mamy odpuszczać?? Bo jesteśmy masą?? Ciemnym ludem?? Bo straszy sie, że adwokat nas skasuje? Bo p.Andrzej nam mówi, że nie warto?? - Sądzę, że P. powinien się wstawić za nami i naciskać pismami na producenta. Jeśli takie osoby jak pan tłumaczy to w inny sposób to producenci z takim właśnie jak opisałem podejściem zacierają ręce i dyma....ą nas i będą to robić.
A teraz każdy z nas czuje sie (przepraszam)  ... wydym...y. I tylko my to odczuwamy, ci, którzy zapłacili grube pieniądze i mają dysonans pozakupowy, bo widzą i co ważne wiedzą, że mają dach w kropki a producent mówi do nas oczywiście innymi słowami: „pocałujcie nas w dupe – nic nam nie zrobicie”

Hmmm… przepraszam za słowa, za emocje, ale żyję tym tematem gdyż od tygodnia zajmuje się reklamacją właśnie TEJ dachówki. Ja nie odpuszczę, bo nie chcę być masą, szarym człowiekiem nabijanym w butelkę. Czekam na ustosunkowanie się producenta i firmy, która mi sprzedawała dachówkę. Jeśli trzeba będzie złożę sprawę do sądu, opiszę to w poczytnym dzienniku w datku budowlanym (współpracuję z dziennikiem), poświęcę własne billboardy na terenie woj. Pomorskiego i opłacę własnych pracowników (prowadzę agencję piarowo marketingową), aby wylali ten temat na forach internetowych, na łamach prasy budowlanej. Szczegóły opiszę wkrótce. W chwili obecnej nie chcę ubiegac faktów.
z wyrazami szacunku
Tomasz 
KLIENT

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Rozumiem Twoje rozgoryczenie ale ja w swoich opiniach staram się być obiektywny. Przedstawiłem swój pogląd na sprawę, do którego mam niezbywalne prawo i czytelnie się pod nim podpisałem. Opisując swoje rozgoryczenie warto jednak rozgraniczyć producenta i sieć sprzedaży. Swoje roszczenia powinieneś kierować do sprzedawcy chyba, że kupowałeś bezpośrednio od producenta co jest raczej nie możliwe. Skoro określony wyrób jest produkowany zgodnie z normą to nic nie stało na przeszkodzie aby przed zakupem się z tą normą zapoznać. Podejmowanie działań niezgodnych z prawem może się smutno skończyć. Warto się czasem zastanowić nim się coś napisze. Stale namawiam inwestorów aby przed zakupem materiałów pokryciowych zasięgnęli opinii dekarza. Oczywiście życzę Ci pomyślnego załatwienia tej sprawy. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## diosss

> Skoro określony wyrób jest produkowany zgodnie z normą to nic nie stało na przeszkodzie aby przed zakupem się z tą normą zapoznać.


W tym miejscu chciałem dorzucić swoje 3 grosze. Polska norma dotycząca dachówek (jak już wcześniej pisałem) jest na tyle liberalna, że dopuszcza wszelkiej maści zarysowania i to w liczbie nieokreślonej.

Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

No skoro dopuszcza to jakie można mieć pretensje do producenta? Pragnę zwrócić uwagę, że występują jeszcze normy branżowe i zakładowe. Dla mnie to ewidentnie nieetyczne podejście firmy handlowej. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## mar1982kaz

Panie tom33gdynia, producent dachówki jest w tym momencie na prawie, to sprzedawca (pośrednik) oszukał pana pokazując zupełnie inny material niż ten który produkuje firma.

----------


## Sylwia73

> robimy zakłady, kiedy i ten wątek zniknie z forum?
> Rupp to pewnie też reklamodawca Muratora, a o takich źle pisać не надo...


Brak slow. Ale to prawda. Czekamy....
Nie Rupp, nie Roben, nie Creaton...To co?

Tom33Gdynia:
Mam podobny stosunek do zalatwiania spraw i zycia w ogole. Zycze powodzenia w (niestety) walce. Czekam na update.

----------


## Elmeros

> Brak slow. Ale to prawda. Czekamy....
> Nie Rupp, nie Roben, nie Creaton...To co?
> 
> Tom33Gdynia:
> Mam podobny stosunek do zalatwiania spraw i zycia w ogole. Zycze powodzenia w (niestety) walce. Czekam na update.


Ja tam nie wiem, ale postanowiłem kupic niby tańszego i ciutke gorszego Robena ale na mojej dachówce nie ma ani jednej ryski.Czyli da się wyprodukowac dobrze, myśle ze nasze normy są zbyt pobłażliwe i tu szukałbym meritum sprawy.
Pozdrawiam

----------


## xavier

Przed położeniem dachu 290m2, długo szukałem odpowiedniej dachówki.. 

I wybór padł na Ruppa -> Sirius 13 -> kolor brązowy. 
Każdy rząd dachówki był osobno przełożony grubym kartonem i nie zauważyłem żadnych rys. 
Możliwe że problem dotyczy jedynie antracytu. 

Ja osobiście jestem bardzo zadowolony z tej dachówki.

----------


## r2r3

Witam Serdecznie

Trochu odświeżę temat, bo osobiście jestem zainteresowany sposobem rozwiązania sprawy z reklamacjami na porysowania.

Pozdrawiam

----------


## ka_em

Jestem na etapie wybierania dachówki i mam oczywiście wielki, związany z nią, dylemat. Jak dotąd chcieliśmy Creatona i wybór padł na  czarny mat, ale po obejrzeniu jej na dachu stwierdziliśmy, ze w ogóle sie nie prezentuje. Do tego opinie na temat Creatona są dość niepokojące - długi czas realizacji, częste problemy z jednolitym kolorem dachówki.
Druga dachówka, o której myśleliśmy, to RuppCeramika Sirius 13 kolor antracytowy. Bardzo podoba nam się jak wygląda na dachu - po prostu zdobi dom. Do tego jej dużym plusem jest to, ze jest barwiona  w masie.
Boje się jednak czy nie będzie problemu z tą firmą - opinii jest mało, a przy takiej kwocie, jaką wydaję się na dach, warto dobrze przemyśleć swój zakup. 
Jeśli mieliście moze doświdczenie z tą firmą to napiszcie proszę swoje uwagi

Poniżej zdjęcia dachówki w realu...







Z góry wielkie dzięki za odpowiedzi.

----------


## andrzej belka

ja polecam ruupa ,barwiona w masie, prosta,jednolity kolor

----------


## ka_em

Dzięki, chociaż ktos się odezwał :smile: 
Czy mogę prosić o jeszcze jakieś opinie? Ktos miał doczynienia z  tą dachówką?

----------


## ka_em

Widzę, że RuppCeramika jest bez wad - jak dotąd żadnych opinii. Fajnie wiedziec, że choć jedna marka jest doskonała :big grin:

----------


## rudzik2005

Witam,
Ja będę miał Ruppa Sirius miedziana angoba. Mój dekarz mocną chwalił tę dachówkę.

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Podoba Ci się dachówka to cóż więcej chcieć?! Firma z tradycjami od lat na polskim rynku. Dobry wybór. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## yar

> Widzę, że RuppCeramika jest bez wad - jak dotąd żadnych opinii. Fajnie wiedziec, że choć jedna marka jest doskonała


Niedawno przeglądałem oferty różnych dachówek, rozmawiałem z różnymi osobami i generalnie mam jeden wielki mętlik w głowie. Facet na składzie pokazywał dachówki sirius (nie pamiętam jak się nazywał kolor, ale był taki ceglasty), które stały u niego na wystawie na powietrzu i były na nich widoczne liczne czarne przebarwienia. Z bliska wyglądało to fatalnie. 
Natomiast mój przyszły sąsiad ma takie właśnie dachówki od 5 lat na dachu i sobie chwali (może dlatego, że nikt nie lubi przyznawać się do porażki, a może po prostu nie są takie złe...).
Ja, póki co, waham się w kierunku Meyer Holsena, albo Imerysa.

----------


## slawsie

Ja natomiast mam Rupp Sirius brązowy.
Generalnie dachówka ok, ale jest jedna rzecz denerwująca. Każda ma zdarty punkt wielkości ok 0,5 cm2 - dokładnie w tym samym miejscu. Wygląda na otarcia w transporcie (nieprawidłowe, błędne pakowanie dachówek)

----------


## Świerzak

mam taka dachówke .. RuppCeramika Sirius 13 kolor antracytowy i taki sam problem jak w/w "slawsie", niestety była to juz druga dachówka u mnie na budowie i nie było czasu na jej wymiane. pocieszajace jest to że z ziemi tj. ok 4 m w zasadzie tego nie widac ( a przynajmniej ktos kto o tym nie wie)
NA PEWNO NIE WYOBRAŻAM SOBIE ZAPŁATY Z GÓRY ZA TOWAR I NIE PRZEGLADNIECIA MIN. KILKU PALET Z DACHÓWKA ( wystarczy kilka z brzgu każdej palety)
I nie wierzcie sprzedawcy w zapewnienia że jak by co można reklamować - bo wiekszość firm uznaje takie wady za dopuszczalne.
Ja pierwszą dachówke (koramic L-15 )  oddałem tylko dlatego ze za nia nie zapłaciłem , a tak to by było po ptokach  :smile:

----------


## Liakon

> Ja pierwszą dachówke (koramic L-15 )  oddałem tylko dlatego ze za nia nie zapłaciłem , a tak to by było po ptokach


Świerzak, a czemu oddales L15, pytam bo rozwazam jej zakup.

----------


## Świerzak

L -15 miała źle "odlane" zamki - nie wiem jak to fachowo nazwać ale ogladając dachówkę (powierzchnia którą widac po ułożeniu była ok.) zauważyłem że na podwójnych zamkach jest wyraźna rysa w masie , jak by powiedzmy podczas produkcji masa nie została dobrze zespojona. ciezko to wytłumaczyć słownie wiec opisze to tak:  :smile: 
- jak byś sie bawił plastwliną i próbował złączyć ze sobą dwie części to gdy sie dokładnie tego nie ugniecie jest widoczne miejsce łaczenia .. 
Najlepsze jest to że był rzeczoznawca i uznał że to wada dopuszczalna - jak pisałem gdyby była dachówka zapłacona to juz bym jej nie zwrócił - a tak tylko sprzedawca w jednym ze sklepów sie na mnie smiertelnie obraził.  :smile:

----------


## Świerzak

oczywiście wyżej chodziło mi o "plasteline"

----------


## Liakon

Świerzak, rozumiem o co chodzi. Zwroce na to uwage przy ewentualnym odbiorze. Dzieki.

----------


## Jacek Kulik

Jeśli chodzi o te mini odpryski średnicy ok 5mm to Siriusu występowały zawsze i będa występować.
Jest to wina lini produkcyjnej , doświadczony handlowiec powinien każdemu potencjalnemu nabywcy o tym wspomnieć przed sprzedażą i wtedy nie było by problemu...
Ogólnie Sirius to udana dachówka , polecam

----------


## Świerzak

.. chyba kolega troche pofantazjował.. z tą linią  produkcujną .. znaczy co że taka obita dachówka schodzi z lini ? tatalna bzdura...

----------


## mayykaa

też  szukam dachówki na dom....

na Creatona  midziana angoba trzeba czekać 2 mce..

Sirius może być prawie od reki....ale czytałam na forach...
bardzo duzo reklamacji.....

 Nelskamp--Nibra F10 ...midziana angoba ...czytałam na forach...
podobno dobra...ale nie wiem jak to bedzie z dostawa...
budowa pod Kielcami..dostawa z pod Łodzi...jak 
zabraknie czegoś???????to co wtedy?jechac do łodzi..

czy ktoś  kupował dachówke na allegro?znalazłam dostawców,,
ale ...co póżniej jak czegoś zabraknie...bo wiadomo ,że na 100%
nikt nie wyliczy  ....

pozdrawiam budowniczych..... :wink:

----------


## Jacek Kulik

> .. chyba kolega troche pofantazjował.. z tą linią  produkcujną .. znaczy co że taka obita dachówka schodzi z lini ? tatalna bzdura...


sprzedaję ten towar od 6 lat i na każdym to samo , z moja fantazja wszystko w najlepszym porzadku

pozdrawiam

----------


## Świerzak

> sprzedaję ten towar od 6 lat i na każdym to samo , z moja fantazja wszystko w najlepszym porzadku
> 
> pozdrawiam


..wierze że na każdym jest to samo.. ale to nie znaczy że taki towar schodzi z lini produkcyjnej.. mysle że problem tkwi w jej pakowaniu i przyczyn może byc wiele np:
- zbyt szybkie paczkowanie przed wystarczającym utwardzeniem po wypaleniu
- od wew. strony jest jakiś wystający garb który po przylega do sasiedniej dachówki obijajac ją podczas załadunku i transportu.

.... ale teraz mi przyszo na mysl.. skoro kolega to sprzedaje od 6 lat wystarczy sprawdzić skrajny rząd dachówek wg. mojej teorii powinien byc nie obity.. chyba że jeszcze przed pakowaniem dachówki sa składowane w sposób który je obija...

Generalnie chodzi mi o to że nie sadze aby kontrola jakości przepuszczała takie dachówki z ostatniego etapu lini produkcyjnej ( nie wiem jaki to etap - wypalanie? utwrardzenie? sezonowanie? )

----------


## Jacek Kulik

Myślę że problem tkwi w zbyt szybkim pakowaniu. Niejednokrotnie dachówki posiadają nie tyle odprysk co narośl gliny wspomnianej średnicy ok 3-4 mm .
Czyli jest to materiał z dachówki przylegającej .
Ale długo by dyskutować ...    Ja dachówkę polecam , cena do jakości jak najbardziej adekwatna

pozdrawiam

----------


## diosss

Podnoszę temat.

----------


## Tom33Gdynia

witam po tak długim czasie
Pragnę poinformować iż producent /firma MOnier/ odrzuciła reklamację. Natomiast po naciskach i ukazaniu, że tematu nie odpuszczę firma od której zakupiłem dachówkę udzieliła mi dużej gratyfikacji. Firma stwierdziła iż pokrywa tą kwotę z własnego budżetu gdyż producent także jej nie uznał reklamacji. Czy to prawda czy też trochę krycie producenta aby nie było lawinowych reklamacji - tego się juz nie dowiem. Wiem jedno - jest cos na rzeczy. Monier wypuścił trefną partię dachówek Rupp - odpryski i krzywizna. I pomimo że zgodnie z normą dystrybutorzy znaleźli się w kłopotliwej sytuacji dla siebie. Wstrzymać sprzedaż tej cachówki - zbyt kosztowne, wybierać i udzielać reklamacji najbardziej zdeterminowanym - mniej kosztowne.
Życzę powodzenia - walczcie
Tom

----------


## marian1331

> akurat w przypadku Ruppa to problem tkwi w technologii produkcji
> dachówki wypalane są "na stojąco" 
> - plusem tego jest to, że bardziej trzymają wymiar (są mniej krzywe niż np. taki Roben)
>  - minusem jest to, że w miejscu podparcia (uchwytu?) nie są pokryte angobą


Roben Tez jest wypalany na stojąco.

----------


## madziapodl

> Roben Tez jest wypalany na stojąco.


A dachówki Nelskamp są wypalane na leżąco.Produkt wysokiej klasy.Żadnych rys,krzywizn itp.Gorąco polecam.

----------


## dragna

Uff !
Moje dachówki w/w Rupp sirius antracyt wydają się być O.K.
 Zamówiliśmy je i opłaciliśmy już w grudniu, spoczywały do tej pory w hurtowni. Potem natknęłam się na ten wątek hmm..... ale teraz mi ulżyło; choć jeszcze nie wszystkie są rozpakowane .

----------


## zalewadam

Witam czy ktoś z was ma lub miał problem z kruszejąca dachówką sirius miedziany lub inny kolor ruppceramiki ? warto zajrzeć do rynien bo to poważny objaw końca dachu !!!!
Moja ma prawie 8 lat i jest do CAŁKOWITEJ  do wymiany , tak powiedział przedstawiciel monier ,z tym że firma w ramach gwarancji da mi tylko dachówkę !!!  a robocizna zdjęcie i położenia 400m2 dachu mam zapłacić ja z własnej kieszeni  :sad: ( niezły interes z tym ruppem .

----------


## rosek

daj zdjęcia

----------


## zalewadam

na chwile obecna nie mam zdjęcia , jak będę w warszawie to od razu je wstawię ,poprostu  dachówka kruszeje warstwami tylko od spodu i małe  kawałki spadają do rynny ,

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Co to znaczy kruszeje od spodu? Jakie masz krycie wstępne? Skoro uznano reklamacje to pełny zwrot kosztów a może uznano ją tylko połowicznie? Możesz coś więcej w tym temacie? Pozdrawiam.

----------


## zalewadam

Rozwarstwia się jak ciasto francuskie na płaskie kawałki od malutkich do dużych wielkości 4cm x 2cm zsuwają się po połaci do rynny ,a na ziemię gdzie mam siatki na rynnach.Nie widać nic od górnej części dachu , tylko w rynnach o na ziemi ,nie mam pojęcia co to za polityka firmy o uznają gwarancję  o nie a tu taka niespodzianka .
Całe szczęście że mam pełne deskowanie i papę to jak nawet sprawa będzie się ciągnąc długo nie powinno być problemów . 
Kiedyś czytałem na jakimś forum że rupp w latach 2000~2003 miał problemy z właśnie z siriuszem  i kilku forumowiczów narzekało na kruszenie i rozwarstwianie jak u mnie ,i jestem ciekaw jak u nich sprawa się zakończyła .

----------


## grizly4

Nie mogę zrozumieć uznali wadę produktu ale nie pokrywają 100% kosztów zmiany dachówki? to tak jak by nie była ich wina w 100% .Ale w dzisiejszych czasach tak to jest jak kupujesz to wszystko cacy i jest najlepsze  ,a jak zapłacisz to po tobie  , powodzenia !

----------


## rosek

producenci w kartach gwarancyjnych biorą na siebie koszt wymiany jeśli takowa wystapi tylko przez okres 5 pierwszych lat gwrancji. tak przynajmniej ma rupp i roben a reszta niewiem.

----------


## zalewadam

Niestety ale dopiero jak zaistniał fakt to się dowiedziałem ,    z tym że wydaje mi się że dachówka powinna parę ładnych lat poleżeć  a nie co 7~8 lat zmieniać bo producent zrobił nie tak jak powinien , dobra recepta na szybki  biznes. Wydaje mi się że poważna firma nie robiła by z tego problemu tylko naprawiła własny błąd i koniec , każdemu może się coś nie udać ale czasami trzeba się przyznać i zapłacić konsekwencje a nie koszt własnych błędów zrzucać na klienta !!!!

----------


## maju102

czytam po forach aby znaleźć dobrą  dachówkę , a tu mnie oczy wyszły na wierzch jak czytałem ten post, mam pralkę co ma 7 lat gwarancji! a tu dają gwarancje ale tylko w połowie , jak to trzeba czytać zanim się cokolwiek kupi, ja bym nie dał za wygraną ,poszukaj jakiegoś dobrego prawnika co jest w temacie budowlanym

----------


## zalewadam

rosek mam proste pytanie , co jest gdy producent wie / wiedział  od dłuższego czasu że ma problemy z jakością, ale nic nie mówi, nie wycofuje wadliwego towaru i kontynuuje sprzedawać jako pełno wartościowy towar ?

----------


## rosek

moim zdaniem wymiana powinna być na koszt producenta w całym okresie gwarancji. a jak to jest prawnie to trzebaby pogadać z jakimś prawnikiem? inna sprawa to, że rupp zmienił właściciela i teorytycznie mogłby "wypiąć się" na reklamacje z okresu działalności poprzedników. jesli dobrze pamiętam to rupp od momentu uruchomienia produkcji w Polsce ma trzeciego właściciela. roben też (chyba w tamtym roku) zmieniał formę prawną spółki.

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Skoro masz krycie wstępne wykonane papą na pełnym deskowaniu a łaty są zdystansowane przez kontrłaty to ewidentna wina produktu. Uznanie takiej winy przez producenta powinno skutkować 100% pokryciem kosztów naprawy. Taka wada jest wadą ukrytą pojawiającą się po pewnym czasie  a wynikającą prawdopodobnie z jakości gliny we fragmencie wydobywanego złoża. Producent mógł o takiej wadzie nic nie wiedzieć i sprzedawać wyroby w dobrej wierze. Uznanie reklamacji świadczy o odpowiedzialności firmy za swoje wyroby i w moim przekonaniu dobrze świadczy o firmie. Życzę pomyślnego załatwienia wszelkich spraw związanych z tą reklamacją. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## zalewadam

Jedyne co mogę powiedzieć ,to że poczekam na ostateczną odpowiedź od Ruppa i zobaczę czy rozważą  całkowita  naprawię czy pozostaną tylko przy samej dachówce , a jak nie to na pewno poszukam prawnika wyspecjalizowanego w temacie 
A co do "wypięcia się" absolutnie nie prawda kupując markę przejmujesz "stare zobowiązania" w przeciwnym wypadku każdy by tak robił zmiana "właściciela" na kajmanach i po problemie.Nie tak łatwo

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Nawet przy zmianie właściciela jest zachowana ciągłość odpowiedzialności. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## zalewadam

> Skoro masz krycie wstępne wykonane papą na pełnym deskowaniu a łaty są zdystansowane przez kontrłaty to ewidentna wina produktu. Uznanie takiej winy przez producenta powinno skutkować 100% pokryciem kosztów naprawy. Taka wada jest wadą ukrytą pojawiającą się po pewnym czasie  a wynikającą prawdopodobnie z jakości gliny we fragmencie wydobywanego złoża. Producent mógł o takiej wadzie nic nie wiedzieć i sprzedawać wyroby w dobrej wierze. Uznanie reklamacji świadczy o odpowiedzialności firmy za swoje wyroby i w moim przekonaniu dobrze świadczy o firmie. Życzę pomyślnego załatwienia wszelkich spraw związanych z tą reklamacją. Pozdrawiam.


też tak myślę ale czy rupp też tak myśli zobaczymy nie długo

----------


## maju102

Proszę napisz jaką ostateczna decyzje podjął rupp.

----------


## grizly4

dziś gadałem z majstrem na jednej budowie i powiedział mi że parę  lat temu jak robił dach u jednej kobitki pod warszawą, to tym osiedlu ktoś tam miał właśnie taki sam jak twój problem ,jak będzie przejazdem to się zapyta , poprosiłem go bo sam "mam ?"chrapkę na topasa, ale na zimno widzę że lepiej się wywiedzieć na 100000% i być pewien bo później to jak ze ślubem  , ślub drogi a rozwód jeszcze droższy.

----------


## rosek

> dziś gadałem z majstrem na jednej budowie i powiedział mi że parę  lat temu jak robił dach u jednej kobitki pod warszawą, to tym osiedlu ktoś tam miał właśnie taki sam jak twój problem ,jak będzie przejazdem to się zapyta , poprosiłem go bo sam "mam ?"chrapkę na topasa, ale na zimno widzę że lepiej się wywiedzieć na 100000% i być pewien bo później to jak ze ślubem  , ślub drogi a rozwód jeszcze droższy.


topas jest produkowany w niemczech, inna glina, inny zakład,  inny produkt, niemasz się co sugerować.

----------


## zalewadam

wydaje mi się rosek że , myślisz że ciągle są czasy jak za komuny brać bo zaraz  nie będzie ! , i być zadowolonym że się kupiło ! , a jakość !! ,nie myśl za długo bo też nie będzie , człowieku dach pokryty dachówką to inwestycja na długie lata , i to bez żadnego ale, ma wytrzymać ,BEZ JAKICH KOLWIEK PROBLEMÓW CO NAJMNIEJ 40-50 LAT !!!!.
 Czyli jak produkowane w polsce to może się po paru latach sypać ,a jako że w niemczech a tam na takie dziadostwo nie pozwolą to możesz spać spokojnie, reasumując zanim ktoś zapłaci grube  pieniądze za dachówkę musi sprawdzać dostawę czy made in poland czy made in deuschland , bo jak nie to paru latach dach do wymiany ,na koszt inwestora ma się rozumieć !! 
A jak się nie kontroluje to niech ma !!!!

----------


## rosek

chyba mnie nie zrozumiałeś i niepotrzebnie naskoczyłeś na mnie. chodzi mi o to, że proces produkcji ceramiki ma bardzo dużo etapów i na każdym coś może pójść "nie tak". to że sąsiad kupi super dachówkę to nieznaczy że Ty miesiąć później dostaniesz taką samą. i dotyczy to WSZYSTKICH firm. a że koncerny na polski rynek puszczają gorsze produkty to niestety dotyczy nie tylko dachówek.

----------


## zalewadam

widzisz nie wolno mylić błahej sprawy z poważną .A koncerny tez powinny uprzytomnić sobie ze budowa marki trwa długo ale zepsucie bardzo krótko !

----------


## maju102

no i jak załatwiłeś tą reklamacje ?

----------


## zalewadam

Jak dostane odpowiedź to na pewno napisze na tym forum jaka zapadła decyzja, sam czekam na odpowiedź, ale coś długo im się schodzi .

----------


## zalewadam

podbijam temat początkowy , czy ktoś z was miał styczność z kruszejąca dachówką, można poznać po małych kawałkach w rynnie lub na ziemi ?

----------


## grizly4

wydaje mi się że na forum znajdziesz tylko tych co zamierzają robić nowe pokrycie ,a z problemami z reguły walczy się z producentem albo w sądzie , a mnie wydaje się ze powinieneś pochodzić tam gdzie są duże osiedla domów jednorodzinnych i wypatrywać twoja dachówkę i pytać się, a może się uda  :smile:  przecież dach to nie podłoga że do domu muszą cie wpuszczać ,zdaje sobie sprawę że nie łatwo ale może warto. Osobiście wybraliśmy creatona  , widząc jak załatwiają klienta w ruppie ... nawet się rymuje .......  :sad:  
POWODZENIA!!!

----------


## moni44

formalnoprawnie jest ok, daja nowa dachówkę co do kosztów wymiany trzeba iśc od sądu, co do rupa zastanawia mnie że gwarancję daja na 20 lat a co do betonówki brasa 30 lat, dlaczego taka róznica, poza tym tak jak ktos wspominal zgodnie z normami do uznania gwarancji konieczne sa odpruski wielkości około 1 cm, inne rzeczy nie mieszczą się w tym pojęciu

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Przed zakupem warto dokładnie zapoznać się z warunkami gwarancji. Są firmy co dają 50 lat gwarancji. A gdzie gwarancja, że będą tyle istniały? Co wówczas z taką gwarancją? Pozdrawiam.

----------


## zalewadam

jak dla mnie to sprawa powinna być prosta , wada ukryta nie może być reklamowana w przeciągu 5 lat, a skoro uznali reklamację w tym przypadku powinni uznać wszystkie koszty w 100% .
Widzę  że,  Rupp/monier chyba testuje moją  cierpliwość ,od ponad 2 tygodni nie może mi odpisać na maila? , chyba najwyższy czas poszukać bystrego  prawnika co się specjalizuje w tematyce budowlanej .

----------


## zalewadam

> Przed zakupem warto dokładnie zapoznać się z warunkami gwarancji. Są firmy co dają 50 lat gwarancji. A gdzie gwarancja, że będą tyle istniały? Co wówczas z taką gwarancją? Pozdrawiam.


Kiedyś kupowali ludzie dachówkę i nie było gwarancji i leży po dziś dzień ! ,wystarczy aby wykonywali produkty tak jak się należy i nie będzie problemów  , kiedyś nie było tej technologii co teraz ,i co leżą na dachach latami bez problemów , więc ja nie chcę gwarancji, ja płacę ciężkie pieniądze  i wymagam TYLKO jakości a nie obietnic ,co nie wiadomo czy będą mogły być spełnione.

----------


## desmear

> jak dla mnie to sprawa powinna być prosta , wada ukryta nie może być reklamowana w przeciągu 5 lat, a skoro uznali reklamację w tym przypadku powinni uznać wszystkie koszty w 100% .
> Widzę  że,  Rupp/monier chyba testuje moją  cierpliwość ,od ponad 2 tygodni nie może mi odpisać na maila? , chyba najwyższy czas poszukać bystrego  prawnika co się specjalizuje w tematyce budowlanej .


 :smile: 
1. koszty pokrywają w takim stopniu w jakim ujęte jest to w gwarancji. Gwarancja to umowa miedzy Wami. Skoro tam napisane, że wymieniają jedynie towar a Ty mimo to kupiłeś dachówkę, to znaczy, że przystałeś na taka umowę.
2. wyobraź sobie, że stawiasz mały domek na Karaibach. Dachówke kupujesz w Polsce i wysyłasz transportem morskim. Do kładzenia dachówki ściągasz fachowców z USA. Wolno Ci ? Wolno.
Koszt dachówki 15 tys. Koszt położenia 150 tys. Dalej uważasz że sprzedawca powinien pokrywać "wszelkie" koszty wymiany dachówki?
Przypadek przejaskrawiony, ale ładnie obrazuje Twoje żądania.

----------


## zalewadam

> 1. koszty pokrywają w takim stopniu w jakim ujęte jest to w gwarancji. Gwarancja to umowa miedzy Wami. Skoro tam napisane, że wymieniają jedynie towar a Ty mimo to kupiłeś dachówkę, to znaczy, że przystałeś na taka umowę.
> 2. wyobraź sobie, że stawiasz mały domek na Karaibach. Dachówke kupujesz w Polsce i wysyłasz transportem morskim. Do kładzenia dachówki ściągasz fachowców z USA. Wolno Ci ? Wolno.
> Koszt dachówki 15 tys. Koszt położenia 150 tys. Dalej uważasz że sprzedawca powinien pokrywać "wszelkie" koszty wymiany dachówki?
> Przypadek przejaskrawiony, ale ładnie obrazuje Twoje żądania.


Tak masz rację ale tylko z gwarancją . Problem tkwi w tym ,że rupp miał problemy a kontynuował sprzedaż, widząc że że towar ma wadę ukrytą ,która jest widoczna po długim okresie , i co ty na to ,cały czas chcesz wmawiać mi gwarancje ,a kto mi zagwarantuje że ,za 6 lat jak minie znów gwarancja nie będzie to samo , może ty?

Po  2 latach to nie sprzedawca tylko producent odpowiada, tak tylko na przyszłość jak byś nie wiedział .

----------


## rosek

daj jakieś zdjęcia bo narazie nikt niewie o czym mówimy

----------


## martinez44

Czy to ten RUPP co podobno miał być jak MERCEDES ??????

Idziecie do hurtowni i łapiecie każdy kit sprzedawcy jak młody pelikan.
A facet tam tylko sprzedaje i wie tyle co się naczytał ulotek.

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Jeszcze nie ma ostatecznej decyzji producenta a już się wiesza na nim psy. Jak można napisać: "kontynuował sprzedaż widząc, że towar ma wadę ukrytą"? Wada ukryta ujawnia się po jakimś czasie w trakcie użytkowania. Żaden producent, który posiadłby taką wiedzę o swoim produkcie nie wypuściłby go na rynek. Pośrednik czyli hurtownia również nie może mieć wiedzy o takiej wadzie. Pozwólmy producentowi odnieść się do tej sprawy. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## zalewadam

Pisałem w poprzednich postach że są tylko w rynnach lub na ziemi małe kawałki plasterkowate  cienkie około 2mm i wielkości od 50 groszy  do 1.5cm x 3.5~4 cm   a od góry NIC NIE WIDAĆ !!!
Jak tylko będę w Warszawie to wstawię zdjęcia .

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

A swoją drogą tak się zastanawiam jak takie złuszczone odpady mogą znaleźć się w rynnie. Ostatni rząd dachówek przy okapie powinien opierać się na kratce wentylacyjnej (wróblówce) a ona dość skutecznie powinna uniemożliwić przedostanie się tych odpadów do rynny. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## zalewadam

> Jeszcze nie ma ostatecznej decyzji producenta a już się wiesza na nim psy. Jak można napisać: "kontynuował sprzedaż widząc, że towar ma wadę ukrytą"? Wada ukryta ujawnia się po jakimś czasie w trakcie użytkowania. Żaden producent, który posiadłby taką wiedzę o swoim produkcie nie wypuściłby go na rynek. Pośrednik czyli hurtownia również nie może mieć wiedzy o takiej wadzie. Pozwólmy producentowi odnieść się do tej sprawy. Pozdrawiam.


Niestety ale sprzedawcy też trochę wiedzieli, a to dla tego ze aby  wystartowała procedura reklamacyjna zgłoszenie MUSI WYSŁAĆ SPRZEDAJĄCY TOWAR , więc na pewno nie jeden sprzedawca wie ale czy powie ?
Natomiast w przypadku gdy  rupp wiedząc że ma "problemy"  i kontynuuje  sprzedaż ,to jest w złej wierze , a to już zupełnie inna sprawa .
A co do ostatecznej decyzji ze strony ruppa to widzę że nie spieszy im się zbytnio z wydaniem definitywnej decyzji , maila do dyrektora  ( to jest jedyny kontakt !!! ) napisałem 5.05 i po dziś dzień cisza .

----------


## maju102

podpowiem ci ,pogadaj z fachowcami-technologami z konkurencji ( roben,creaton,itp) może ci coś mądrego doradzą, bo dopóki im nie udowodnisz że wiedzieli a mimo to sprzedawali, to będzie ciężko , no chyba że przemyślą sprawę

----------


## zalewadam

> A swoją drogą tak się zastanawiam jak takie złuszczone odpady mogą znaleźć się w rynnie. Ostatni rząd dachówek przy okapie powinien opierać się na kratce wentylacyjnej (wróblówce) a ona dość skutecznie powinna uniemożliwić przedostanie się tych odpadów do rynny. Pozdrawiam.


sprawa  wyszła na jaw , gdy zakładali mi siatkę od liści na rynny i podnosząc w jednym miejscu parę dachówek  przez przypadek zobaczyli te kawałki i tak wyszło szydło z worka  :sad: (((

----------


## zalewadam

jaki był motyw że przestali robić sirius 14.5 szt m2 i zaczęli robić w nowym rozmiarze sirius 13 szt m2 czyżby cała linia technologiczna była od kitu ?

----------


## maju102

> Czy to ten RUPP co podobno miał być jak MERCEDES ??????
> 
> Idziecie do hurtowni i łapiecie każdy kit sprzedawcy jak młody pelikan.
> A facet tam tylko sprzedaje i wie tyle co się naczytał ulotek.


masz rację aby sprzedać ,zrobią wszystko i cukrują na całego , a że robią kichę i później wypinają dupę zasłaniając się gwarancja 
Najwyższy czas aby właśnie nowi nabywcy pokazali  ze nie ma juz frajerów na rynku bo  zawsze będziemy robieni w balona ,mają nas za durni

----------


## rosek

> jaki był motyw że przestali robić sirius 14.5 szt m2 i zaczęli robić w nowym rozmiarze sirius 13 szt m2 czyżby cała linia technologiczna była od kitu ?


 widze że macie g*wniane pojęcie o produkcji ceramiki ale za to ostro sie rzucacie. zalewadam daj w końcu zdjęcia bo jak narazie to smarujesz a tak naprawdę niewiadomo o co. zmiana rozmiaru/kształtu dachówki niema nic wspólnego ze zmianą jakości. jak masz dobry surowiec i normalną linię technologiczną to jakikolwiek kształt byś niezrobił to powinien mieć takie same właściwości. opowiem Ci tylko o samym surowcu. Jeśli dziennie na kopalni kopią 50 ciężarówek surowca to jesteś w stanie wychwycić jakość każdej łopaty z tego? a w całym procesie jest mnóstwo szczegółów na które trzeba bardzo uważać, a do tego dochodzi specyfika ceramiki czyli czasem coś może pójść nie tak i tak naprawdę niewiadomo dla czego.



> podpowiem ci ,pogadaj z fachowcami-technologami z konkurencji ( roben,creaton,itp) może ci coś mądrego doradzą, bo dopóki im nie udowodnisz że wiedzieli a mimo to sprzedawali, to będzie ciężko , no chyba że przemyślą sprawę


widziałem "kichy" od każdego producenta, ruppa, creatona, robena. więc kogo pytać i słuchać? każdy zachwali swoje.

----------


## zalewadam

[QUOTE=rosek;4738111]widze że macie g*wniane pojęcie o produkcji ceramiki ale za to ostro sie rzucacie. zalewadam daj w końcu zdjęcia bo jak narazie to smarujesz a tak naprawdę niewiadomo o co. zmiana rozmiaru/kształtu dachówki niema nic wspólnego ze zmianą jakości. jak masz dobry surowiec i normalną linię technologiczną to jakikolwiek kształt byś niezrobił to powinien mieć takie same właściwości. opowiem Ci tylko o samym surowcu. Jeśli dziennie na kopalni kopią 50 ciężarówek surowca to jesteś w stanie wychwycić jakość każdej łopaty z tego? a w całym procesie jest mnóstwo szczegółów na które trzeba bardzo uważać, a do tego dochodzi specyfika ceramiki czyli czasem coś może pójść nie tak i tak naprawdę niewiadomo dla czego.

widziałem "kichy" od każdego producenta, ruppa, creatona, robena. więc kogo pytać i słuchać? każdy zachwali swoje.[/QUOTE 

Rosek  chyba Ci niezbyt dobrze  płacą za wpisy na forum bo majaczysz bez jakiej kolwiek logiki ! ,daj sobie spokój z tym WIECZNYM BRONIENIEM  ruppa !!
Ja  kupując towar chce w momencie zakupu mieć PEŁNOWARTOŚĆIOWY TOWAR BEZ WAD UKRYTYCH !!! ,NIE INTERESUJE  mnie że glina może być taka czy inna a to jest producenta zadanie badanie towaru czy się nadaje czy nie, a nie robić z byle czego !!! .   
A jak się robi błąd to trzeba go naprawić w 100%  a nie się zasłaniać gwarancją !!!! i tak robią poważni producenci każdemu może się nie udać ale trzeba pokazać że się potrafi naprawić błąd !!
A tak na marginesie to Ci powiem że czytając po forach takich przypadków było kilka  ,więc  jak się dowiem  jak zostały rozwiązane wtedy zobaczymy czy dalej będziesz miał nie za głupka  :smile:

----------


## Aleksandryta

Jak bylo kilka takich przypadkow to daj do nich linki jestem ciekawa, jak to zostalo rozwiazane... :smile:  Bardzo rzadko zaglada sie pod dachowki, wiec podejrzewam, ze takich przypadkow jest duzo wiecej, niz te, co znalazles.

----------


## aces

Zalewadam "A jak się robi błąd to trzeba go naprawić w 100% a nie się zasłaniać gwarancją !!!!" - przecież gwarancja jest dla klienta (jaka by nie była ) i to ty na nią się powołujesz, ty ją kupujesz razem z towarem co więcej dosyć często na cenę całości wpływają warunki gwarancyjne, nie mogę zrozumieć  pretensji do producenta że nie che ci pokryć kosztów tak jak tobie się wydaje że jest sprawiedliwie a nie jak to jest ujęte w umowie gwarancyjnej ( no chyba że jest).Według mnie producent musi się wywiązać w 100% z umowy gwarancyjnej na którą się godziłeś w trakcie zakupu towaru i to wszystko.  

rosek -  "zmiana rozmiaru/kształtu dachówki niema nic wspólnego ze zmianą jakości. jak masz dobry surowiec i normalną linię technologiczną to jakikolwiek kształt byś nie zrobił to powinien mieć takie same właściwości." - pomimo ze mam gu..ne pojęcie zgadzam się z tobą szczególnie w tym przypadku wydaje mi się że surowiec miał kluczowe znaczenie.

A właśnie różnica w surowcu między niemieckim ruppem a tym produkowanym w Polsce była głównym czynnikiem że zdecydowałem się na Niemiecką wersję Rubina 13V. Nie chcę odchodzić od tematu ale w następnym tygodniu mogę wkleić kilka fotek z przekroju jak i powierzchni tej dachówki. Różnica jest widoczna gołym okiem - i jest to (tak mi się wydaje) spowodowane lepszym rodzajem surowca.

----------


## rosek

surowiec + linia technologiczna to podstawa dobrej ceramiki. z naciskiem na linię technologiczną bo w dzisiejszych czasach da się zrobić dobrą dachówką nawet ze średniej jakości gliny. 

zalewadama - nie bronię ruppa tylko chce faktów/zdjęć, a to co pisze w tym temacie to równie dobrze mogę napisać o każdym innym producencie bo z żadnym niemam nic wspolnego.

----------


## zalewadam

chcesz fakty, proszę  
1.dach jest w takim stanie że rupp UZNAŁ IŻ JEST CAŁY DO WYMIANY 
2 rupp nie pokrywa kosztów wymiany bo nie ma tego w gwarancji po 5 roku.
3 ja uważam że ten dach w momencie zakupu miał wadę ukrytą i dla tego powinni pokryć wszystkie koszty .
4 problem mój jest w tym aby udowodnić im wadę , co  nie wydaje mi się aż tak nie możliwe co czasochłonne .

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Rozmiar to wielkość formy i nie ma nic wspólnego z linią technologiczną. Wielkość dachówki może mieć wpływ na deformacje po wypaleniu. W Twoim przypadku to problem z surowcem. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## aces

> chcesz fakty, proszę  
> 1.dach jest w takim stanie że rupp UZNAŁ IŻ JEST CAŁY DO WYMIANY 
> 2 rupp nie pokrywa kosztów wymiany bo nie ma tego w gwarancji po 5 roku.
> 3 ja uważam że ten dach w momencie zakupu miał wadę ukrytą i dla tego powinni pokryć wszystkie koszty .
> 4 problem mój jest w tym aby udowodnić im wadę , co  nie wydaje mi się aż tak nie możliwe co czasochłonne .


Z tego co piszesz rupp wywiązał się całkowicie z warunków gwarancji na jaką zgodziłeś się w chwili zakupu i moim zdaniem nie ma tu żadnej niesprawiedliwości. Firma postępuje zgodnie z warunkami gwarancji. Jeżeli uważasz że firma powinna ci pokryć również koszty ponownego położenia dachu mimo iż upłynęło już pięć lat ujęte w gwarancji zostaje ci jedynie droga sądowa.

Życzę Ci powodzenia i sprawiedliwego wyroku sądowego.

----------


## rosek

> Rozmiar to wielkość formy i nie ma nic wspólnego z linią technologiczną. Wielkość dachówki może mieć wpływ na deformacje po wypaleniu. W Twoim przypadku to problem z surowcem. Pozdrawiam.


skad wiesz że z surowcem? a może z próżnią w prasie ślimakowej? a może zbyt niska temperatura wypału? 

nadal czekam na zdjęcia uszkodzeń od zalewadam.

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Nie wiem, tak przypuszczam i tyle. Próżnia w prasie ślimakowej nie mogła mieć wpływu gdyż nadmiar materiału w trakcie ściskania na prasie wypływa z form. Temperatura wypału sterowana komputerem. Mógł być natomiast wadliwie przeprowadzony proces hartowania. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## rosek

> Nie wiem, tak przypuszczam i tyle. Próżnia w prasie ślimakowej nie mogła mieć wpływu gdyż nadmiar materiału w trakcie ściskania na prasie wypływa z form. Temperatura wypału sterowana komputerem. Mógł być natomiast wadliwie przeprowadzony proces hartowania. Pozdrawiam.


Niestety niemasz pojęcia o czym piszesz. Próżnia ma kluczowe znaczenie, eleminuje powietrze z masy plastycznej. Zapowietrzona masa=woda wchodzi w pory=gorsza mrozzodporność. Hartowanie?? Chyba pomyliłeś produkcje dachówki z hutą stali.

----------


## rosek

coś niemogę edytować więc dopiszę że jeszcze najprawdopodbniej mylisz prasę ślimakową z prasą hydrauliczną do formowania.

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

No właśnie nie mylę i dlatego uważam, że to co działo się w prasie ślimakowej nie miało wpływu na jakość wyrobu. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## grizly4

czytam i nie mogę się nadziwić , czyli zanim kupisz to powinieneś znać proces technologiczny jakie maja prasy jakie piece jaką glinę jak robią i gdzie robią ! bo w polsce  jest dopuszczalny chłam w niemczech to już nie przejdzie . 
jedyne co widzę to po prostu pranie mózgu i robienie z ludzi wariatów.
pochodź po składach z dachówkami tylko lepiej  gadaj z tymi nie zbyt "ścisłe" współpracującymi z ruppceramika , KOPALNIA WIEDZY !!!!

----------


## zalewadam

postawie Ustawy z 27 lipca 2002 r. o szczególnych warunkach sprzedaży konsumenckiej
Art. 10.
1. Sprzedawca odpowiada za niezgodność towaru konsumpcyjnego z umową jedynie
w przypadku jej stwierdzenia przed upływem dwóch lat od wydania tego towaru
kupującemu; termin ten biegnie na nowo w razie wymiany towaru. Jeżeli
przedmiotem sprzedaży jest rzecz używana, strony mogą ten termin skrócić,
jednakże nie poniżej jednego roku.
2. Roszczenia kupującego określone w art. 8, przedawniają się z upływem roku od
stwierdzenia przez kupującego niezgodności towaru konsumpcyjnego z umową;
przedawnienie nie może się skończyć przed upływem terminu określonego w
ust. 1. W takim samym terminie wygasa uprawnienie do odstąpienia od umowy.
3. Zawiadomienie sprzedawcy o niezgodności towaru konsumpcyjnego z umową
przerywa bieg przedawnienia. Przedawnienie nie biegnie w czasie wykonywania
naprawy lub wymiany oraz prowadzenia przez strony, nie dłużej jednak niż
przez trzy miesiące, rokowań w celu ugodowego załatwienia sprawy.

TEN PUNKT JEST NAJWAŻNIEJSZY 

4. Upływ powyższych terminów nie wyłącza wykonania uprawnień wynikających
z niezgodności towaru konsumpcyjnego z umową, jeżeli sprzedawca w chwili
zawarcia umowy wiedział o niezgodności i nie zwrócił na to uwagi kupującego.

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

No to musisz udowodnić sprzedawcy, że wiedział. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## beti68

witam wszystkich ,proszę o poradę  czy z innymi dachówkami Ruppceramiki coś wiadomo czy też nie dają problemów , daliśmy zaliczkę i teraz nie wiemy co dalej robić . 
W jednym mówią że najlepszy ten a w drugim, że najlepszy tamten , mętlik na całego .
Jak skontrolować dachówkę zanim zaczną układać na dachu?na co zwrócić uwagę ? 
Proszę doradźcie które wybrać bo na pewno z kredytem nie będzie nas stać na sądy.

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Zasięgnij opinii swojego dekarza i kup materiał przez dekarza a nie będziesz miała kłopotów. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## beti68

niestety ale on uważa tylko robena  ,a nam się  nie podoba , dlatego też zdecydowaliśmy się sami wybrać rodzaj dachówki ,nie spodziewając się że może być to trochę skomplikowane

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Nie mam nic przeciwko Robenowi ale radzę zmienić wykonawcę. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## beti68

nie widzę motywu ,robił u moich znajomych i jeszcze nie musieli latać z wiadrem  ,a że nalega na robena bo na pewno ma jakieś bonusy czy upusty ,

----------


## zalewadam

ja jako pierwszy stanowczo odradzam Ci ruppa , dach kupujesz na lata i aby mieć jak najmniej problemów , mój przypadek niech będzie ostrzeżeniem dla  wszystkich że lepiej się wcześniej wywiedzieć niż później żałować

----------


## zalewadam

otrzymałem odpowiedź iż NIE MAJA ZAMIARU pokrywać kosztów wymiany ,czyli tak jak można było się spodziewać wina zawsze jest twoja było myśleć zanim się kupi .

----------


## maju102

a co myślałeś że ci wymienią dachówkę  :wink:  , jak już  wzięli kasę to po tobie , takie czasy w polsze

----------


## aces

> mój przypadek niech będzie ostrzeżeniem dla  wszystkich że lepiej się wcześniej wywiedzieć niż później żałować


I tu się z tobą w 100% zgadzam należy czytać gwarancję lub dokładnie dopytać się o jej warunki przed zakupem.

Życzę świadomych zakupów.

Pozdrawiam aces.

----------


## zalewadam

niestety ale następnym razem nie będę kupował impulsywnie tylko  wywiem się  wszędzie !!! 
Wszytkie firmy robią gwarancje na 5 lat w 100% i 20-50 lat  na sam towar, ale  widząc konkretna sytuację wydawało mi się że ,poważna firma powinna w jakimś stopniu znaleźć kompromis a nie zasłaniać się stanowczo gwarancją .

----------


## gumis107

to normalne ,nowe "nowoczesne" budownictwo , mam dachowke ponad 100 letnia i sie nie sypie.Pozdrawiam wierzacych w nowe technologie gwarancje,rekojmie ect

----------


## beti68

i tu wychodzi za kogo nas klientów mają ,kupcie proszek do prania w wersji niemieckiej i w wersji na polskę dwa inne produkty a ta sama nazwa i cena !!! i tak jest ze wszystkim

----------


## grizly4

no to rzeczywiście super załatwiona sprawa, polish style

----------


## tytus68

Witam moja dachówka też się sypie ,ale ja sie nie poddaje i będę  się z nimi sądził najlepiej na zasadzie pozwu zbiorowego .zainteresowanych proszę o kontakt [email protected]
zalewadam w końcu wymieniłeś dachówkę ?

----------


## tompol

witam
czy może mi ktoś pomóc bo nigdzie nie mogę znalezć gdzie jest produkowana ta dachówka ?
czy ktos juz moze ją kupił i jak wyglądała jak dojechała na plac budowy(naczytalem sie na temat sirriusa tej samej firmy )???
pozdr. tomek

----------


## Jacek Kulik

Produkowana w Niemczech , gładka powierzchnia , fajna cena , trochę kiepsko pakowana - luźne , niefoliowane palety , ale ogólnie godna polecenia.

----------


## doremisol

.

----------


## marek543

Witam,

Jestem na etapie wyboru dachówki.
Z założenia ma być to dachówka płasta
Wybór zawęziłem do ceramicznych: creaton domino i turmalina (bodajże braas'a)

Mam pytanie/problem: wiem że creatona można kłaść w ułożeniu bez przesunięcia (tj z fugą pionową , jedna pod drugą) takie ułożenie by mi pasowało. Jednak sam creaton ma dość ostrą przednią krawędź i wydaje mi się że na moim dachu widać by było same "schodki"

Lepszą opcją byłby turmalin (okrągła przednia krawędź) - PYTANIE: czy da się ją układać bez przesunięcia?

Proszę pilnie o komentarze (posiadających takie dachówki u siebie, lub dekarzy) - jestem na etapie wyboru, a jako że aura sprzyja może zrobię to na dniach.

Pozdrawiam

----------


## Andreas49

Witam
Spojrzałęm szybko na zdjecia tej dachowki w necie.Jesli Pan pisze o dachowce Turmalin  Rupp Ceramika - 
plaska z zaokrąglona dolna krawędzią, to ja sie uklada bez przesuniecia.

pozdrawiam

----------


## MusiSieUdac

Mozna polozyc z przesunieceim i bez,co sie komu bardziej podoba.Jesli kladzie sie je z przesunieciem potrzebne sa dachowki polowkowe szczytowe.

----------


## marek543

dzięki za odpowiedzi,

chyba niestety nie jest to tak dowolne (z przesunięciem lub bez)

wynalazłem instrukcje rupp ceramiki 
http://www.monier.pl/fileadmin/bu-fi...p_20110519.pdf

i tam na str 31 jest napisane (zaleca się kłaść z przesunięciem)
tylko dlaczego? co w nich jest takiego innego niż np w creatonie domino

pozdrawiam

----------


## marek543

witam
mam zapytanie do eksperta Ruppceramiki

czy dachówkę turmalin można kłaść bez przesunięcia?

tak zalecane jest w intrukcji http://www.monier.pl/fileadmin/bu-fi...p_20110519.pdf

osobiście chciałbym ją położyć bez przesunięcia - jaki potencjalnie problem może wyniknąć?

pozdrawiam

Marek

----------


## marek543

Ponawiam prośbę do eksperta...
Dachówkę wybieram na dniach...

Marek

----------


## marek543

no cóż na pytanie odpowiedziałem sobie sam...
z przesunięciem...

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Stwierdzenie: "zaleca się" nie jest równoznaczne z kategorycznym obowiązkiem. To zalecenie jest sugerowane dla długich połaci a to z tej przyczyny, że w czasie intensywnego deszczu ilość spływającej wody jednym długim rowkiem wzrasta proporcjonalnie do długości i może nastąpić przelanie przez zamki. W kryciu przesuniętym ten problem nie występuje gdyż woda z każdego rowka rozpływa się po dachówce. Przy wykonaniu szczelnego krycia wstępnego problem praktycznie nie występuje. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## makoova

> no cóż na pytanie odpowiedziałem sobie sam...
> z przesunięciem...


Możesz kłać prosto lub z przesunięciem. Jak kładłem RUPP Turmalin antracyt na moim dachu z przesunięciem - podobało mi się bardziej. Zwróć tylko uwagę że przy kładzeniu z przesunięciem musisz przy zamawianiu dachówek krawędziowych zamówić 50% całych i 50% "połówek".

BTW: Została mi cała nierozpakowana paleta dachówki podstawowej w kolorze angobowana antracyt oraz po 22 szt dachówek krawędziowych pełnych (prawa i lewa po 11 sztuk). Jeżeli jestes zainteresowany to odsprzedam w dobrej cenie.

Pozdrawiam,
Marcin

----------


## marek543

dzięki makoova,

z tego co rozumiem to miałeś krawędziowe  w różnych rozmiarach i tym "robiłeś" przesunięcie (?)
ja mam krawędziowe takie same, a przesunięcie jest z połowkowych połaciowych...

masz jakieś okna połaciowe?
interesowałoby mnie jak zostały obrobione - ludzie mają czasem cyrk z obrobieniem okien na płaskich dachówkach...

pozdrawiam

Marek

----------


## zalewadam

Dachówkę wymieniłem na mój koszt i prawdę mówiąc zdejmując starą dachówkę na zamkach była w tragicznym stanie .

----------


## tomfil

Witam. Uaktualniam wątek. Czy ktoś w ostatnim czasie miał ten problem z sirius 13 antracyt? Czy coś sie da wywalczyc? pozdrawiam

----------


## Leszek68

> Witam. Uaktualniam wątek. Czy ktoś w ostatnim czasie miał ten problem z sirius 13 antracyt? Czy coś sie da wywalczyc? pozdrawiam


Witam. Podnoszę wpis. Czy coś sie poprawiło w wykonaniu Siriusa 13 antracyt i czy warto  zakładać. Pozdrawiam

----------


## tomfil

Czesc. Miałem dostawe w styczniu i niestety kazda dachówka ma punkt stykowy. Właśnie lezy mi na budowie rozpakowana i chce ją zwrócic lecz oczywiście nie jest to takie proste. Pozdrawiam

----------


## Leszek68

> Czesc. Miałem dostawe w styczniu i niestety kazda dachówka ma punkt stykowy. Właśnie lezy mi na budowie rozpakowana i chce ją zwrócic lecz oczywiście nie jest to takie proste. Pozdrawiam


Witam. 
Jakie gąsiory kupowałeś, jaką folie stosujesz.
*Zwrot i co w zamian.* 
Widzę że technologicznie nie rozwiązano problemu. 
Pozdrawiam

----------


## tomfil

Nie wiem o co chodzi z tymi gasiorami, to są różne? membrana delta dorken vitaxx. Zwrot i jeszcze nie wiem co w zamian, w kazdym razie skład powinien informowac że z tą dachówką tak jest. Pozdrawiam

----------


## grazi

Mam sirius antracyt i ten sam problem, kropki na dachu, rowniez bylam rozczarowana, ze barwienie w masie to kolor brazowy. Na dachu wyglada dobrze, ale niedoskonalosci sa widoczne.

----------


## marcin102

Witam mam tą dachówkę wygląda super, jakościowo bardzo dobra, ma tez zadzior na każdej dachówce - jest to najprawdopodobniej wada produkcyjna, po ułożeniu nic nie widać. Polecam.

----------


## marcin102

Ja kupiłem i tez mam kropki ułożyłem bo jaką inną ułożę tej jakości w tej cenie? Na dachu nic nie widać a dekarze chwalili że prosta i twarda. A co do rysek to nie meble w pokoju nie ma sie czym przejmować może te drugir droższe siriusa sa bez rysek?

----------


## marcin102

czy wiecie że na szybach w oknach mogą być rysy i na to też jest norma. Mam kumpla co pracuje w oknach i mowi że pod światło wiele okien jest juz porysowanych ale spełniają normy i muszą wziąć np potójne szyby zespolone  i co nie mogą wyrzucic albo reklamowac bo spełniają normy wiec montują i tak jest tutaj. Nie bronię producenta ale tak to jest, tak jak pustaki mają normy, a nawet leki w amułkach co jakiś czas działają jakby mocniej ( a pozniej jakś serię wycofują bo stężenie za małe albo za duże - to z mojej branży doświadczenia).

----------


## no1edytka

też mam sirius ancratyt i również na mojej dachóce występują takie małe odpryski , na każdej w tym samym miejscu...
niby szczegół , ale jak sie wydaje tylke kasy , to powinno być wszystko  idealnie , a niestety tak nie jest

druga sprawa to wytarty slogan , że rupp ceramika jest barwiona w masie , szkoda tylko , że mało któy sprzedawca dodaje , że w masie na brązowo..
przy grafitowej dachówce ma to duże znaczenie , szczególnie gdy jest gdzieś docinana- musimy malować miejsca odcięcia

poza tym wizualnie z dołu patrząc jest ok, ale jak patrzę na dachówkę z poziomu balkonu to troszke denerwuja mnie te obicia

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Czy jak stoisz na dole to widzisz różnicę w kolorze pomiędzy krawędzią cięcia a powierzchnią? Docinane są dachówki w koszach, przy ścianach, przy kominach i przy oknach. Więc nawet wytrawne oko tego nie zobaczy. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## no1edytka

nie widze bo pomalowałem, ale wcześniej było widać nawet z dołu...może nie rzucąło się w oczy , ale jednak

----------


## cyryl21

Witam wszystkich!!
Poczytałem trochy o rupp ceramice i mam teraz mieszane odczucia...... Byłem nastawiony na kupno topas 13v ale teraz sie wacham... Może ktoś sie jeszcze wypowie coś na ten temat, czy warto czy niewarto......

----------


## rosek

topas jest produkowany w innym zakładzie i nie ma problemu z obiciami, ogólnie bardzo dobra dachówka.

----------


## hokejgk1

A CO PANOWIE SĄDZICIE O
BRAAS - RUBIN 13V - GLAZURA TOP LINE CZARNA (Warta swoich pieniędzy) ?

----------


## trafal

Witam, ja mam na swoim dachu BRAAS - RUBIN 13V - TEKOWY. Jestem zadowolony, towar jest wart swoich pieniędzy.

----------


## T.W.

https://www.facebook.com/MonierRuppc...ych?ref=stream

tylko sprawdzaj te dachówki co chwilę żeby nie wyglądały jak te w linku .
jakość pozostawia wiele do  życzenia
dachówka na zdjęciu 9 lat

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Masz coś przeciwko produktom firmy Braas? Uznana reklamacja. Twoja wina, że nie zapoznałeś się z warunkami gwarancji przed zakupem dachówki. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## magda912

Witam, też się zastanawiam nad Brassem Turmalin antracytowa angoba, ale załamałam się po przeczytaniu forum, że z tym barwieniem w masie to nie jest do końca tak jak powinno( z powodu niebarwienia w masie odrzucilismy Creatona Domino) no i obawiam się tylu opinii na temat wad tych dachówek.
Mam też pytanie do Pana Andrzeja fachowca-jak to w końcu jest, jedni doradzają tylko pełne deskowanie i papę, pod dachówki, a inni tylko dobrą folię paroprzepuszczalną, bo oddycha, a papa nie.
Czy pełne deskowanie i papa polecane są ze względu na lokalizację budowy? Wschód i południe-trudne warunki klimatyczne?
ja się buduję w Szczecinie i tutaj wszyscy fachowcy nie widzą sensu w pełnym deskowaniu i papie.

A jakie możecie polecić jeszcze płaskie dachówki, ceramiczne, barwione w masie?
Pozdrawiam

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

> ...ja się buduję w Szczecinie i tutaj wszyscy fachowcy nie widzą sensu w pełnym deskowaniu i papie.


Jacy fachowcy takie poglądy. Właśnie to są takie bzdurne opinie "fachowców", że folia oddycha. Jak ktoś nie potrafi profesjonalnie wykonać wentylacji warstw dachu to używa takich bzdurnych argumentów. Najlepsze folie nie dorównują żywotnością dachówce a do tego nie mają praktycznie żadnej odporności na UV, nie gwarantują szczelności, łatwo ulegają zniszczeniu przez nieproszonych gości (kuna, gryzonie, małe ptaki, nietoperze, a nawet owady). Ile razy można o tym pisać. To Twój dach i to Ty musisz podjąć decyzję w oparciu o argumenty, które Ciebie przekonują. Życzę trafnych i rozsądnych decyzji. Na załączonych zdjęciach działanie kuny i ptaków.Pozdrawiam.

----------


## magda912

A nie wystarczy zastosować tzw wróblówki, i już odpada problem nieproszonych gości?
Widziałam na forach te zdjęcia pognitych, pogryzionych folii pod dachówkami, ale czy to nie skutek zastosowania zwykłej folii, a nie wysokiej jakości paroprzepuszczalnej itd?

Rozumiem, że jeden fachowiec może się mylić, ale jesli jestem po rozmowach z 5 i kazdy mi mówi to samo, to oznacza, że w Szczecinie nie ma fachowców?

----------


## _olo_

Ale to, że sugerują folię bez deskowania wcale nie musi oznaczać, że to źli fachowcy....może po prostu dbają o swoją przyszłość gdy już ilość mieszkań może pokryje zapotrzebowanie na rynku i nie będzie sie tyle budować co dziś to za 10, 15, 20 lat z czegoś trzeba będzie żyć, z wymiany pokryć dachowych można nieźle - demontaż dachówki, łat, kontrłat, starej folii i montaż wszystkiego od nowa to fajna robota dla dekarza - podwójna i podwójnie płatna.

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Oglądam dachy po 7, 8, 12 latach tam niby jest folia ( bo ją widać) a w rzeczywistości jej nie ma (bo straciła swoje własności hydroizolacyjne). Nie mam żadnej satysfakcji z faktu jak ktoś po kilku latach mówi mi, że miałem rację. Może warto żebyś skończyła rozmowy z fachowcami a zaczęła z profesjonalistami. Niestety w podjęciu ostatecznej decyzji nikt Cię nie wyręczy. To Ty musisz zdecydować, które argumenty Cię przekonują i podjąć odpowiednią decyzję. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## magda912

Dziekuję za porady.
Może kilka szczegółow.
Budowany dom to Dom w Kalateach2 z pracowni Archon. Dachówkę wybierzemy na pewno ceramiczną, chcemy płaską, najprawdopodobniej Brass Turmalin.
I kładąc taką dachówkę na takim dachu, w Szczecinie, gdzie mamy najłagodniejsze zimy, nie ma ostrych wiatrów, duzych opadów sniegu itd, zalecałby Pan zrobienie pełnego deskowania i położenie papy i na to od razu dachówka? Czy i tak jakaś folia pod to?
A jesli papa, to proszę jakąs polecić?
Z góry dziekuję za pomoc.

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Bez względu na lokalizację budynku i kąt nachylenia dachu polecam a w swoich realizacjach stosuję deski  lub OSB (wystarczy grubość 12 mm) i papę podkładową termozgrzewalną na osnowie poliestrowej grubość minimum 3 mm. Warto rozważyć jeszcze jeden argument: pada grad, pęka kilka a może nawet kilkadziesiąt dachówek, z których kilka uszkadza (przecina, rozrywa) folię. W tym momencie nie masz już szczelnego dachu. Przy zastosowaniu papy nie masz już dachówek ale masz nadal szczelny dach. No i jeszcze jeden argument kryjesz dach papą a krycie docelowe możesz zrobić później. Podbitkę na szczytach i okapach oraz ocieplenie poddasza możesz zrobić w dowolnym czasie. Stosując folię te prace musisz zrobić natychmiast. Jak stosujemy papę to już żadna folia nad nią nie jest potrzebna. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## magda912

A co z "oddychaniem" takiego dachu? Co z przepuszczaniem pary? Przecież taka papa nic nie przepuszcza, robi się termos, obawiałabym się gnicia(butwienia) tych desek, grzyba itd.


A drugie pytanie, abstrahując od tego co dam pod dachówkę  :smile: 
Chcemy wybrać jak najbardziej płaską, rezygnujemy z Creatona Domina, ciagle myslimy o Brassie Turmalin. Jaka jest Pańska opinia?
Czy szarpnąć się na Meyer-Holsena?
A Koramic, jak jakościowo?

Czy w przypadku dachówki płąskiej, nawet jak przyjedzie idealnie płaska, nawet jak cieslę położą ją wyjątkowo starannie, to i tak po paru latach efekt nie będzie zadowalający, z powodu pracy więźby? (schnięcie itd)?
Zwiększamy grubość krokwi z 18 w projekcie, na 22, żeby dach był bardzij stabilny(i tez, żeby dac więcej ocieplenia).
Może mi Pan coś doradzic?

----------


## słaby dekarz

Odpryski były są i będą w większości przypadków po ułożeniu nie wpływają na wygląd ani użytkowanie pokrycia, z tego też powodu doradzam klientom zakupy dachówek barwionych w masie gdzie odpryśnięta powłoka nie jest tak widoczna, poniżej załączyłem zdjącia 6-cio letniego Siriusa widoczne są rozwarstwienia dachówki, zdjęcia są z tych łagodniejszych. Oględziny z kwietnia bż roku.

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Po pierwsze dach powinna wykonywać profesjonalna firma, która potrafi poprawnie wykonać wentylację dachu czyli pod deskami i nad papą.
Po drugie nie ma złych dachówek gdyż każde posiadają stosowne certyfikaty i gwarancje. Przy wyborze warto kierować się walorami estetycznymi i ceną. Oczywiście Meyer-Holsen to ekstraklasa.
Po trzecie bez obaw więźba stabilizuje się pod ciężkim pokryciem natomiast łaty jak będą bardzo mokre w trakcie schnięcia mogą ulec skręceniu co może odzwierciedlić dachówka. Radziłbym rozważyć zastosowanie izolacji cieplnej nakrokwiowo. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## marekbo

Witam,

Potrzebuje opinii na temat modelu Szmaragd, mam małych dach 115m2(dwa dwuspadowe) zastanawiam się na czarną karpiówką i Ruppceramika szmarag. Dom będzie w białym klinkierze.

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Smaragd jest modelem unikalnym i bardzo efektownym pokryciem. Wymaga idealnego wyprowadzenia połaci. Trochę trudny w kryciu ale naprawdę warto. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Birkut

Witam!
Poszukuje opinii na temat modelu rubin 13v czarny brylant. Czy ktoś coś słyszał o tej dachówce?

----------


## Artur Dela

Witam wszystkich uzytkowników firmy RC obecnie Brass. Zwracam się do państwa o pomoc w następującym temacie.  Poszukuję dachówki Rubin 13 skrajnej prawej kolor kasztan. Jeżeli mają Państwo na zbyciu to chetnie odkupię. email [email protected]. W razie gdyby ktoś z uzytkowników potrzebował któryś z elementów, dyspunuję gąsiorem, dachówkami podstawowymi, skajnymi lewymi  w tym kolorze, lecz nie posiadam skrajnej prawej, którą zniszczyli "fachowcy" zajmujący się profesionalnie montażem anten. 
Za pomoc z góry serdecznie dziękuję. 
                                                          Pozdrawiam

----------


## Rafal.

Witam szanowne grono forumowiczów.
Ponieważ nie znalazłem na forum informacji na temat montażu gąsiorów Sattel od Braasa, mam pytanie czy zostały one u mnie na dachu prawidłowo zamontowane. Gąsiory zostały cofnięte około 6cm od krawędzi dachówki szczytowej i trochę dziwnie to wygląda. Poniżej postaram się wkleić zdjęcia. Bardzo proszę o opinię znawców tematu.

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Nie widzę nic dziwnego w usytuowaniu tych gąsiorów. Natomiast dziwne dla mnie jest to, że nie uporządkowano okapu. Czy te krokwie tak zostają? Czy krycie wstępne jest wykonane folią? Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Rafal.

Zastrzeżenia co do gąsiorów początkowych na lukarnach, dotyczą względów estetycznych, przez to że nie są zlicowane z dachówkami szczytowymi, patrząc na nie z odległości wygląda to tak jakby  brakowało tam zamknięcia. Pytam o to ponieważ nie spotkałem się z takim rozwiązaniem. Cały czas zastanawiam się czy nie przesunąć tych gąsiorów tak żeby muszla była w tej samej linii co dachówki szczytowe. Wykonawca powiedział że tak jest ok ale jak chcę to mi je wysunie, tylko będzie problem z przykręceniem, gąsior będzie się trzymał tylko na klamrze.
Krycie wstępne zrobione membraną Dorken delta Vent S. Na krokwie pójdzie podbitka. Co mam rozumieć przez uporządkowanie okapu?

----------


## dabc*

:"uporządkowanie okapu " strzelam że chodzi o deske czołową i boczne krokiewki przy lukarnie. Ładnie wyglądałby struktonit w tych miejscach.Ogólnie całkiem ładne wykonanie. Zapodaj kilka fotek rzeczy ważnych np.opierzenia kominów,kosze.pozdrawiam

----------


## Rafal.

dabc* trafiłeś, w miejscach które podałeś będzie struktonit. Co do fotek dach mam jeszcze nieskończony, jak będzie zrobiony wkleję.

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Gąsiory są zamontowane prawidłowo. Sprawa estetyki to oczywiście rzecz gustu. Wysunięty gąsior będzie wyglądał dziwnie. Oczywiście można to wykonać ale trzeba wydłużyć łatę kalenicową i zabudować ją od spodu. Dach zaczyna się od okapu a nie okap na końcu. Będą problemy z zamocowaniem deski czołowej nie mówiąc już o obrobieniu jej płytką włóknocementową. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Rafal.

Też się zastanawiałem czy w moim przypadku będzie możliwe zamontowanie deski okapowej i na to struktonit. Wykonawca dachu twierdzi że nie będzie problemu. Ja mam mieszane uczucia co do tego i  myślę że bez demontażu rynien będzie ciężko. Ale skoro twierdzi że się da to zapytam go jak a najlepiej niech mi pokaże.
Andrzeju z twojego doświadczenia jest to wykonalne czy nie?

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Bardzo trudne bo przeszkadza rynna. Płytki włóknocementowe mocuje w ich górnych fragmentach więc takie mocowanie będzie nie możliwe. Wkręty czy gwoździe mocujące płytki nie powinny być widoczne. Być może uda się to zamocować ale z profesjonalizmem nie ma to nic wspólnego. Ciekawe jak obrobione będzie przejście deski okapowej lukarenki z połacią dachu zasadniczego? Jak i czym będą obrobione czoła płatwi?
 Pozdrawiam.
Andrzej Wilhelmi.

----------


## [email protected]

Czy któryś z użytkowników bądź instalatorów może udzielić opini na temat modelu Turmalin? 
Właśnie jestem na etapie wyboru konkretnego modelu i na placu boju zostały dwie dachówki Turmalin oraz Plano 11.
Plano ma aktualnie promocyja cenę i nie ukrywam, że to przemiawia na jej korzyć ale obawiam się, że to nowość nie do konca sprawdzona.

----------


## Wadliwa dachówka

czy ktoś dysponuje może treścią gwarancji na dachówkę: Rupp Cermiaka Syrius Angoba z lat 2000- 2004 r. Uprzejma prośba  
1

----------


## Wadliwa dachówka

czy ktoś dysponuje może treścią gwarancji na dachówkę: Rupp Cermiaka Syrius Angoba z lat 2000- 2004 r. Uprzejma prośba

----------


## BigSack

Rupp Ceramika produkowana w Polsce w Przysusze była nietrafioną inwestycją firmy BRASS i po wielu nieskutecznych próbach poprawienia jakości została przez BRASS'a zamknięta. W opinii fachowców tzw. glina opoczyńska doskonała do produkcji płytek i terakoty nie nadaje się do produkcji dachówek. Obecnie BRASS znany w Polsce głównie z produkcji dachówki betonowej oferuje dachówki ceramiczne ze swoich niemieckich zakładów.

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

> ... BRASS...


Firma Brass nie produkuje dachówek! Warto to wiedzieć tym bardziej gdy się ma 25 letnie doświadczenie. Właściwa nazwa producenta dachówek to BRAAS. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## BigSack

> Firma Brass nie produkuje dachówek! Warto to wiedzieć tym bardziej gdy się ma 25 letnie doświadczenie. Właściwa nazwa producenta dachówek to BRAAS. Pozdrawiam.


Ma pan rację, że jest błąd w pisowni, ale sens wypowiedzi nie dotyczy "literówki".

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Oczywiście, ale doradzając powinniśmy dbać o szczegóły tym bardziej, że to nazwa firmy wiodącego producenta. Pozdrawiam.

----------

